# Race to sub-X on Megaminx



## Malkom (May 17, 2017)

The older race thread kinda died, but I won't give up.
This will work like most other race threads, each week scrambles will be posted here, Fridays at approximately 15:00 GMT.
Choose your goal and start racing, we'll be doing 2 Ao12 every week and once you get under your goal 3 times in a row or 4/5 times you can move on to your next goal.

You can race to sub: 5:00, 4:00, 3:30, 3:00, 2:30, 2:00, 1:45, 1:30, 1:15, 1:00 or whatever fits you, but not something silly like 4:12.96 (someones best official average is acceptable e.g. 48.06)

Please enter your times inte the following way:
Round X
Race to sub-X
Cube - Method
Average: X
Timelist: X1, X2...


----------



## AidanNoogie (May 18, 2017)

Malkom said:


> The older race thread kinda died, but I won't give up.
> This will work like most other race threads, each week scrambles will be posted here, Fridays at approximately 15:00 GMT.
> Choose your goal and start racing, we'll be doing 2 Ao12 every week and once you get under your goal 3 times in a row or 4/5 times you can move on to your next goal.
> 
> ...


You didn't put scrambles...


----------



## Malkom (May 18, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> You didn't put scrambles...


Its not Friday 15:00 GMT yet...


----------



## AidanNoogie (May 18, 2017)

Malkom said:


> Its not Friday 15:00 GMT yet...


Didn't see that lol


----------



## Malkom (May 19, 2017)

*Round 1 scrambles*
1a scrambles


Spoiler



1. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

2. R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

3. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

4. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

5. R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

6. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

7. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

8. R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

9. R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

10. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

11. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

12. R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U



1b scrambles


Spoiler



1. R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

2. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

3. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

4. R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

5. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

6. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

7. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

8. R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

9. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

10. R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

11. R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

12. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U


----------



## Malkom (May 19, 2017)

Round 1
Race to sub-1 sub-58
Sculpted Galaxy - Westlund with ~30 PLLs
1a Average: 59.85
57.78, 57.73, 1:00.73, 59.56, (55.47), 59.83, 1:02.80, 56.27, 1:02.03, 1:00.76, (1:04.05), 1:00.93
Could've been much better, good start but horrible ending

1b average: 59.29
59.83, 57.22, 59.09, 58.36, 1:02.97, 58.43, 1:00.07, 59.27, (55.25), 59.58, (1:03.07), 58.12


----------



## Malkom (May 27, 2017)

*Round 1 results*
Race to sub58
1. Malkom: 59.85, 59.29

Overall 
1. Malkom: 59.85, 59.29

Single ranking
1. Malkom: 55.25

Running ranking
1. Malkom: 55.25


----------



## Malkom (May 27, 2017)

*Round 2 scrambles*
2a.


Spoiler



1. R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

2. R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

3. R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

4. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

5. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

6. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

7. R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

8. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

9. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

10. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

11. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

12. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U



2b.


Spoiler



1. R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

2. R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

3. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

4. R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

5. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

6. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

7. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

8. R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

9. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

10. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

11. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

12. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'


----------



## T1_M0 (May 27, 2017)

Race to sub 3
Shengshou Aurora megaminx

r2a
3:17.07, 3:03.31, 3:13.19, 3:10.87, 3:14.49, (2:55.89 PB), (3:27.53), 3:02.88, 3:07.14, 3:06.53, 3:21.19, 3:18.44 = *3:11.51*

First sub-3 single, here we come xd

r2b
2:46.30 PB, 3:08.85, (3:39.53), 2:57.04, 3:24.06, 2:50.15, 2:46.62, 3:13.05, 3:26.42, (2:36.45 PB), 2:44.71, 3:04.77 = *3:02.19*


----------



## GenTheThief (May 27, 2017)

Round: 2a, 2b
Dodecahedron: XMG sculpted
Race To Sub: 1:05
Method: ZZ-Spike
2a Average: 1:06.97
2b Average: 1:10.15

2a
1:06.26, (58.09), 1:03.48, 1:03.34, 1:04.26, 1:03.87, 1:13.29, 1:12.81, (1:22.20), 1:00.74, 1:09.74, 1:11.87 = 1:06.97

2b
1:10.64, 1:15.84, (1:03.11), 1:04.87, 1:03.94, 1:10.35, 1:13.06, 1:11.89, (1:23.81), 1:09.84, 1:11.82, 1:09.22 = 1:10.15

I did 2b before 2a, so this was improvement, not non-improvement.
Both averages are quite good either way, one just by a lot more.

PB 1:01.64 mo3 solves 2-4 in 2a
Solve 5 in 2a got me a sub-1:10 ao100 too


----------



## Malkom (Jun 3, 2017)

*Round 2 results*
Race to sub1:05
1. GenTheThief: 1:06.97, 1:10.15

Race to sub3
1. T1_M0: 3:11.51, 3:02.19

Overall 
1. GenTheThief: 1:06.97
2. T1_M0: 3:02.19

Single ranking
1. GenTheThief: 58.09
2. T1_M0: 2:36.45 

Running ranking
1. Malkom: 55.25
2. GenTheThief: 58.09
3: T1_M0: 2:36.45


----------



## Malkom (Jun 3, 2017)

*Round 3 scrambles*
3a.


Spoiler



1. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

2. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 

3. R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 

4. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

5. R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

6. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 

7. R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

8. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

9. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

10. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

11. R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 

12. R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U


3b.


Spoiler



1. R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

2. R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 

3. R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

4. R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

5. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

6. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

7. R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

8. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 

9. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 

10. R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 

11. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

12. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 3, 2017)

Round 3
Race to sub-2:00
Not-a-cube: Galaxy (sculpted)
Method: Petrus + LL commutators
3a average: 1:59.81
3b average: 2:02.54

3a: 1:53.73, 2:01.88, 2:01.19, 2:06.67, 1:54.57, 2:00.17, (1:40.31), 1:58.83, 1:56.33, 1:48.22, (2:21.22), 2:16.51
3b: 1:57.82, 2:00.17, (1:44.97), 2:17.68, 1:52.56, 2:02.93, 2:18.37, 1:52.42, 2:01.63, 1:47.86, (2:24.25), 2:13.89


----------



## Malkom (Jun 4, 2017)

Round 3
Race to sub-58
Dying sculpted Galaxy - Westlund with 30ish PLLs

3a average: 61.07
Times: 60.93, 62.56, 59.32, 58.95, 60.64, 64.23, 59.34, (65.08), (57.65), 62.45, 61.91, 60.33
First solves in a week, not to shabby.


----------



## Malkom (Jun 9, 2017)

*Round 3 results*
Race to sub58
1. Malkom: 1:01.67

Race to sub2
1. xyzzy: 1:59.81, 2:02.54 1/5

Overall
1. Malkom: 1:01.67
2. xyzzy: 1:59.81, 2:02.54

Single ranking
1. Malkom: 57.65
2. xyzzy: 1:40.31

Running ranking
1. Malkom: 55.25
2. GenTheThief: 58.09
3. xyzzy: 1:40.31
4: T1_M0: 2:36.45


----------



## Malkom (Jun 9, 2017)

*Round 4 scrambles*

4a.


Spoiler



1. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 

2. R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

3. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

4. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

5. R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 

6. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

7. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 

8. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 

9. R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

10. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 

11. R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 

12. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U



4b.


Spoiler



1. R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 

2. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 

3. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 

4. R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

5. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

6. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

7. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 

8. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

9. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

10. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 

11. R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

12. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 10, 2017)

Round 4
Race to sub-2:00 / Galaxy (sculpted) / Petrus + LL comms
4a average: 1:55.83
4b average: 2:00.83

4a: 2:00.53, 1:52.26, (2:14.94), 1:53.29, 1:55.72, 1:52.42, 1:52.98, 2:10.04, 1:50.07, 1:49.76, 2:01.17, (1:48.79) = 1:55.83
4b: 2:01.23, 2:00.46, 2:01.36, 2:07.45, 1:50.46, 2:02.42, (2:35.47), 1:55.28, 2:00.58, (1:35.82), 2:15.81, 1:53.25 = 2:00.83

>2:00.83
>.83

why


----------



## Malkom (Jun 16, 2017)

Race to sub58
Sculpted Galaxy - Westlund with too few PLLs
4a average: 1:00.84
59.94, 1:01.06, 56.59, 59.73, 1:06.87, 1:00.07, (1:08.73), 1:01.73, 57.40, 1:04.92, 1:00.07, (53.67)
To many 60+ good single at least.


----------



## Malkom (Jun 16, 2017)

*Round 4 results*
Race to sub58
1. Malkom: 1:00.84

Race to sub2
1. xyzzy: 1:55.83, 2:00.83 1/5

Overall
1. Malkom: 1:00.84
2. xyzzy: 1:55.83, 2:00.83

Single ranking
1. Malkom: 53.67
2. xyzzy: 1:35.82

Running ranking
1. Malkom: 53.67
2. GenTheThief: 58.09
3. xyzzy: 1:35.82
4: T1_M0: 2:36.45


----------



## Malkom (Jun 16, 2017)

*Round 5 scrambles*

5a.


Spoiler



1. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

2. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

3. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

4. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

5. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

6. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

7. R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

8. R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

9. R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

10. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

11. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

12. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U



5b.


Spoiler



1. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

2. R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

3. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

4. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

5. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

6. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

7. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

8. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

9. R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

10. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

11. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

12. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 16, 2017)

Round: 5
Dodecahedron: XMG sculpted
Race To Sub: 1:05
Method: ZZ-Spike
5a Average: 1:08.43
5b Average: 1:08.76

1:11.24, 1:08.83, 1:04.57, 1:07.13, 1:10.17, (1:19.78), 1:11.96, (1:00.06), 1:09.84, 1:06.70, 1:05.15, 1:08.64

Pretty average, and actually better since I wasn't able to bring my good megaminx during vacation and I have been learning zblls so no practice for a couple weeks.

1:05.34, 1:04.80, 1:11.78, (1:15.38), 1:11.45, 1:10.34, 1:10.70, (56.50), 1:04.58, 1:11.43, 1:12.59, 1:04.56
Niiiiice single
To many sup 70s for the 5 good solves to do anything but make it an average average.


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 17, 2017)

Round 5
Race to sub-2:00 / Galaxy (sculpted) / Petrus + LL comms
5a average: 1:51.68
5b average:1:50.60

5a: 2:22.93, (2:34.01), 1:48.19, 1:47.50, 1:41.93, 1:58.51, 1:54.32, (1:36.08), 1:44.85, 1:48.00, 1:48.88, 1:41.63 = 1:51.68
5b: (2:14.17), 1:44.97, 1:44.71, (1:44.25), 1:44.29, 1:51.76, 1:59.71, 1:48.29, 1:55.97, 2:04.65, 1:45.40, 1:46.16 = 1:50.60

The first two solves in 5a were really awful (nothing useful planned during inspection, lots of pauses, using wrong algs for LL), but after that I turned on the lights in my room. I think this is a PB ao12, even. (edit: more like _was_, lol)


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 17, 2017)

Race to sub 2:30

r5a
2:53.82, 2:45.33, 2:44.18, 2:35.79, 3:08.75,


----------



## Malkom (Jun 24, 2017)

*Round 5 results*
Race to sub1:05
1. GenTheThief 1:08.43, 1:08.76

Race to sub2:00
1. xyzzy: 1:51.68, 1:50.60 3/5

Race to sub2:30
1. T1_M0: DNF

Overall
1. GenTheThief 1:08.43, 1:08.76
2. xyzzy: 1:51.68, 1:50.60
3. T1_M0: DNF

Single ranking
1. GenTheThief: 56.50
2. xyzzy: 1:36.08
3. T1_M0: 2:35.79

Running ranking
1. Malkom: 53.67
2. GenTheThief: 56.50
3. xyzzy: 1:35.82
4: T1_M0: 2:35.79


----------



## Malkom (Jun 24, 2017)

*Round 6 scrambles*

6a.


Spoiler



1. R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

2. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 

3. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 

4. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 

5. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

6. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

7. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

8. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 

9. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 

10. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 

11. R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 

12. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'



6b.


Spoiler



1. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

2. R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

3. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

4. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

5. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 

6. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 

7. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

8. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 

9. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

10. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 

11. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 

12. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U


----------



## Malkom (Jun 29, 2017)

Round 6 sub58
Concave XMG -Westlund with a few PLLs
6A Average: 58.64
55.36, 54.12, (53.23), (1:03.89), 59.08, 1:03.32, 59.69, 54.62, 1:01.39, 1:00.99, 58.22, 59.58
Pretty good, practice is finally paying off.

6B Average: 1:00.00
56.76, 1:00.74, 57.14, 59.02, (1:03.90), 1:00.20, 1:02.33, 1:01.83, 1:01.53, 1:00.53, (54.67), 59.83
Had a 57.84 Ao12 just before this, really bad.


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 30, 2017)

Round 6
Race to sub-2:00 / Galaxy (sculpted) / Petrus + LL comms
6a average: 1:57.23

6a: 1:58.87, 1:50.05, 1:58.21, 1:49.48, (2:27.66), 1:53.55, 1:57.81, (1:37.82), 2:02.85, 1:50.38+, 2:16.50, 1:54.54 = 1:57.23


----------



## Malkom (Jun 30, 2017)

*Round 6 results*
Race to sub58
1. Malkom: 58.64, 1:00.00

Race to sub2:00
1. xyzzy: 1:57.23 4/5

Overall
1. Malkom: 58.64, 1:00.00
2. xyzzy: 1:57.23

Single ranking
1. Malkom: 53.23
2. xyzzy: 1:37.82

Running ranking
1. Malkom: 53.23
2. GenTheThief: 56.50
3. xyzzy: 1:35.82
4: T1_M0: 2:35.79

xyzzy has graduated from the race to sub2:00 and may proceed to the race to sub1:50 or whatever may fit.


----------



## Malkom (Jun 30, 2017)

*Round 7 scrambles*

7a.


Spoiler



1. R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

2. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

3. R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

4. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

5. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

6. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

7. R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

8. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

9. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

10. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

11. R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

12. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U



7b.


Spoiler



1. R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

2. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

3. R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

4. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

5. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

6. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

7. R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

8. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

9. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

10. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

11. R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

12. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 30, 2017)

Joining in!
R7A sub 1:45 (Balint, Galaxy concave)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-30
avg of 12: 1:58.315

Time List:
1:55.537, 2:01.010, 2:04.955, 1:59.225, (2:07.906), 1:54.480, 1:57.517, 1:52.244, 1:52.335, 2:07.023, 1:58.822, (1:51.903)


----------



## Malkom (Jul 6, 2017)

Round 7 Race to sub58
Sculped XMG - Westlund with LL stuffs
7A average: 57.37!?
1:01.97, 57.43, 1:01.16, 59.79, 58.98, (1:03.24), 1:00.31, *(51.13), 54.54, 52.61, 54.99, 51.92*

I have been totally worthless the last days and now out of nowhere a PB 53.03 Ao5 and a good Ao12.

7B average: 58.81
*59.45, 56.55, 1:01.80, 59.33, (54.66), 57.80, 55.35*, 59.76, 1:00.70, 56.90, (1:01.83), 1:00.41
pretty good, the bold times are a 55.72 PB Ao12 (the parenthesis are wrong ofcourse)


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 7, 2017)

Round: 7
Dodecahedron: XMG sculpted
Race To Sub: 1:05
Method: ZZ-Spike
7a Average: 1:12.02
7b Average: 

7a: 1:10.94, 1:21.88, 1:10.62, 1:14.23, 1:13.15, 1:17.88, 1:05.51, 1:05.90, 1:10.86, (1:22.53), 1:09.17, (1:04.75)
Bleh. Haven't been able to get much practice in lately.
Got a 1:07.77 3rd place Podium at my comp last week though, so that's good, unlike this average.

Hope to do the other set, but might not be able to get to it


----------



## Malkom (Jul 7, 2017)

*Round 7 results*
Race to sub58
1. Malkom: 57.37, 58.81 1/5

Race to sub1:05
1. GenTheThief: 1:12.02

Race to sub1:45
1. Ordway Persyn: 1:58.45

Overall
1. Malkom: 57.37, 58.81
2.GenTheThief: 1:12.02
3. Ordway Persyn: 1:58.31

Single ranking
1. Malkom: 51.13
2. GenTheThief: 1:04.75
3. Ordway Persyn: 1:51.90

Running ranking
1. Malkom: 51.13
2. GenTheThief: 56.50
3. xyzzy: 1:35.82
4. Ordway Persyn: 1:51.90
5. T1_M0: 2:35.79

Question for the competitiors: Would you like me to add a running ranking for averages?


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 8, 2017)

*Round 8 scrambles*

8a.


Spoiler



1. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

2. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

3. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

4. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

5. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

6. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

7. R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

8. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

9. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

10. R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

11. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

12. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U



8b.


Spoiler



1. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

2. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

3. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

4. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

5. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

6. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

7. R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

8. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

9. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

10. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

11. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

12. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'



Ahh, impatience.
btw, I just pulled these off csTimer, not TNoodle or anything official.


----------



## Malkom (Jul 8, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> *Round 8 scrambles*
> 
> 8a.
> 
> ...


Sorry, thought I posted them yesterday.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 8, 2017)

Round: 8
Dodecahedron: XMG sculpted
Race To Sub: 1:05
Method: ZZ-Spike
*8a Average: 1:07.21
8b Average: 1:08.29*

8a: (50.88), 1:06.78, 1:05.80, 1:05.03, 1:04.25, 1:08.93, 1:05.92, 1:13.28, 1:08.25, (1:13.32), 1:02.74, 1:11.04
WHY
Fail pb single. LL was pure-U; only two twisted corners. I locked up at the end and missed the sub-50...
Good average anyway. Lost it a bit at the end

8b: 1:06.45, 1:05.22, 1:08.73, 1:03.73, 1:09.67, (1:01.62), 1:13.88, (1:17.79), 1:13.88, 1:11.21, 1:04.48, 1:05.59

Good beginning, fell apart towards the end but managed to finish well.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 9, 2017)

R8A, sub 1:45 (Balint, Galaxy concave)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-8
avg of 12: 1:54.522

Time List:
1:46.326, 1:56.328, 2:02.768, 1:52.857, 1:46.749, 1:41.810, 1:49.326, 1:54.969, (1:37.992), 2:05.212, 2:08.878, (2:10.298)

lost it at the end a little.


----------



## Malkom (Jul 11, 2017)

Round 8 Race to sub58
Sculped XMG/Yuxin - Westlund with PLLs and such
8A average: 59.31
1:00.04, 1:02.19, 56.96, (1:05.10), (54.39), 59.90, 56.81, 57.48, 1:03.42, 55.13, 58.29, 1:02.79
Could've been pretty good if it wasn't for all the bad singles and inhumane temparute in my room, still okay I guess.

8B: 58.87
59.37, 1:01.68, (53.20), 58.37, 58.64, 1:00.43, 57.34, 53.41, (1:10.80), 1:02.23, 59.99, 57.21
Screwed it up at the end, meh.


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 11, 2017)

I don't know if I'll do this regularly, but I'll give it a shot for now.
Round 8a race to sub-3:00
Modded ridged Dayan
Balint, I think?
Ao12: 3:15.77 PB - also PB single.
3:22.53+, 3:08.18, 3:18.59, 3:11.33, 3:31.96, (2:41.25), 3:20.89, 3:23.53, 3:18.84, (3:39.53), 2:50.46, 3:11.34


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 11, 2017)

I'm new here, but I just have a question: how is this a race if everyone has a different finish line?


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 11, 2017)

I_<3_SCS said:


> I'm new here, but I just have a question: how is this a race if everyone has a different finish line?


The term "race" is used somewhat loosely here. If two people happen to have the same goal then it can be a race in a more normal sense, otherwise it's a race against yourself.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 12, 2017)

R8B, sub 1:45 (Balint, Galaxy concave)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-11
avg of 12: 1:57.761

Time List:
2:02.164, 1:56.658, (1:46.051), 1:58.715, 1:47.168, 1:48.442, 2:00.032, 1:59.314, (2:05.368+), 1:58.635, 2:02.968, 2:03.509

eww.


----------



## Malkom (Jul 12, 2017)

I_<3_SCS said:


> I'm new here, but I just have a question: how is this a race if everyone has a different finish line?


Wouldn't be too good if we all had the same finish line either, me and Gen are pretty much twice as fast as everyone else.


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 13, 2017)

Malkom said:


> Wouldn't be too good if we all had the same finish line either, me and Gen are pretty much twice as fast as everyone else.



Hi Malkom!

Thanks for the answer! 

If I get into megaminx, I'll be sure to join the race!


----------



## Malkom (Jul 14, 2017)

*Round 8 results*
Race to sub58
1. Malkom: 59.31, 58.87

Race to sub1:05
1. GenTheThief: 1:07.21, 1:08.29

Race to sub1:45
1. Ordway Persyn: 1:54.52, 1:57.76

Race to sub3:00
1. OneWheel: 3:15.77

Overall
1. Malkom: 59.31, 58.87
2.GenTheThief: 1:07.21, 1:08.29
3. Ordway Persyn: 1:54.52, 1:57.76
4. OneWheel: 3:15.77

Single ranking
1. GenTheThief: 50.88
2. Malkom: 53.20
3. Ordway Persyn: 1:37.99
4. OneWheel: 2:41.25

Running ranking
1. GenTheThief: 50.88
2. Malkom: 51.13
3. xyzzy: 1:35.82
4. Ordway Persyn: 1:37.99
5. T1_M0: 2:35.79
6. OneWheel: 2:41.25


----------



## Malkom (Jul 14, 2017)

*Round 9 scrambles*
9a.


Spoiler



1. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 

2. R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 

3. R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

4. R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

5. R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 

6. R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

7. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 

8. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 

9. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

10. R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 

11. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 

12. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U



9b.


Spoiler



1. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 

2. R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

3. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 

4. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 

5. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

6. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 

7. R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 

8. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

9. R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

10. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

11. R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 

12. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U


----------



## minussaturn (Jul 15, 2017)

So do you have to do both averages, or can you do just one?


----------



## Malkom (Jul 15, 2017)

minussaturn said:


> So do you have to do both averages, or can you do just one?


Doing one is fine


----------



## minussaturn (Jul 15, 2017)

Race to sub 2:05
XMG Sculpted - westlund (thanks malkom )
round 9a:
(2:24.82), 2:23.40, 2.01.95, (1:55.04), 2:19.09, 2:04.43, 2.19.29, 2:16.63, 2:11.92, 2:09.11, 2:05.03, 2:03.56
avg: 2:11.45
pretty happy with my overall pb single, but average was pretty bad for me...
round 9b:
2:18.54, 2:08.60, 2:02.05, 2:08.68, 2:10.08, 2:03.20, (2:24.82), 2:23.40, 2:01.95, (1:55.04), 2:19.09, 2:04.43
avg: 2:10.01
still pretty bad for me as i avg around 2:08 ish but its whatever


----------



## minussaturn (Jul 15, 2017)

Malkom said:


> Doing one is fine


i did both lol


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 15, 2017)

R9A, sub 1:45 (Balint, XMG Concave)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-15
avg of 12: 1:48.461

Time List:
(2:08.562), 1:45.241, 1:48.456, 1:40.548, 2:06.124, 1:53.685, 1:51.458, 1:53.616, (1:32.077), 1:41.083, 1:39.064, 1:45.336

PB average, feels nice improving.


----------



## minussaturn (Jul 19, 2017)

Have been getting a few sub-2:05 ao12's, so can i change my goal, or do i have to beat my goal for those averages you release?


----------



## Malkom (Jul 19, 2017)

minussaturn said:


> Have been getting a few sub-2:05 ao12's, so can i change my goal, or do i have to beat my goal for those averages you release?


I've gotten tons of sub58 ao12 but still keep that as my goal since it's still lower than my global average, if it's the same for you it may be good to keep your goal. But it would be nice if you raced to sub 2:00 since 5 seconds aren't too much in your time range and would also be more "logical" (since 2:00 is "even") and would put you in the same race as xyzzy.


----------



## Malkom (Jul 19, 2017)

Round 9 race to sub58
Yuxin - Westlund
average: 56.98
56.37, (51.05), 1:00.59, 59.77, 1:01.41, 57.00, 52.81, 52.58, 54.83, (1:04.82), 55.90, 58.54
lots of easy 1LPLLs and easy 2LPLLs, messed up a few times but I'm still very pleased with the result.


----------



## minussaturn (Jul 20, 2017)

Malkom said:


> I've gotten tons of sub58 ao12 but still keep that as my goal since it's still lower than my global average, if it's the same for you it may be good to keep your goal. But it would be nice if you raced to sub 2:00 since 5 seconds aren't too much in your time range and would also be more "logical" (since 2:00 is "even") and would put you in the same race as xyzzy.


Sounds good... i guess ill race to sub 2:00 then.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 20, 2017)

R9B, sub 1:45 (Balint, XMG Concave)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-20
avg of 12: 1:48.581

Time List:
1:51.413, 1:43.992, 1:48.319, (2:19.728), 1:46.769, 1:41.651, 1:47.347, 1:42.076, (1:34.778), 1:57.044, 1:41.383, 2:05.815

good despite the counting 2.


----------



## Malkom (Jul 22, 2017)

*Round 9 results*
Race to sub58
1. Malkom: 56.98 1/3

Race to sub1:45
1. Ordway Persyn: 1:48.46, 1:48.58

Race to sub2:00
1. minussaturn: 2:11.45, 2:10.01

Overall
1. Malkom:56.98
2. Ordway Persyn: 1:48.46, 1:48.58
3. minussaturn: 2:11.45, 2:10.01

Single ranking
1. Malkom: 51.05
2. Ordway Persyn: 1:32.07
3. minussaturn: 1:55.04

Running ranking
1. GenTheThief: 50.88
2. Malkom: 51.05
3. xyzzy: 1:35.82
4. Ordway Persyn: 1:32.07
5. minussaturn: 1:55.04
6. T1_M0: 2:35.79
7. OneWheel: 2:41.25


----------



## Malkom (Jul 22, 2017)

*Round 10 scrambles*

10a.


Spoiler



1. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

2. R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 

3. R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 

4. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

5. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 

6. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

7. R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

8. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

9. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 

10. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 

11. R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

12. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U



10b.


Spoiler



1. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

2. R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 

3. R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 

4. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 

5. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 

6. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

7. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

8. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

9. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

10. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

11. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

12. R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'


----------



## Malkom (Jul 23, 2017)

Round 10 race to sub58
Yuxin - Westlund with 32.5 PLLs
average: 57.62
58.33, 54.24, 1:01.55, 58.85, 56.24, (53.91), 59.72, 59.17, 55.02, (1:01.97), 58.86, 54.16

I think I'm globally sub58 now, hope I do well in the next one so I can move on.

average:57.26
53.76, 1:01.89, 53.84, (1:07.08), 53.73, 1:04.64, 57.90, 54.71, 51.49, (47.92), 58.97, 1:01.57

PB single


----------



## Malkom (Jul 28, 2017)

*Round 10 results*
Race to sub58
1. Malkom: 57.62, 57.26 3/3

Overall
1. Malkom: 57.62, 57.26

Single ranking
1. Malkom: 47.92

Running ranking
1. Malkom: 47.92
2. GenTheThief: 50.88
3. xyzzy: 1:35.82
4. Ordway Persyn: 1:32.07
5. minussaturn: 1:55.04
6. T1_M0: 2:35.79
7. OneWheel: 2:41.25

Yay, sub55 here i come!


----------



## Malkom (Jul 28, 2017)

*Round 11 scrambles*

11a.


Spoiler



1. R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 

2. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

3. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 

4. R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 

5. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 

6. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 

7. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

8. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
 R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 

9. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

10. R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

11. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 

12. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U



11b.


Spoiler



1. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 

2. R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

3. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 

4. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

5. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 

6. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

7. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

8. R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 

9. R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 

10. R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 

11. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 

12. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 31, 2017)

Round: 11
Dodecahedron: XMG sculpted
Race To Sub: 1:05
Method: ZZ-Spike
*11a Average: 1:09.25
11b Average:*

11a: 1:10.37, 1:13.97, 1:11.02, 1:08.69, 1:07.37, (1:02.54), 1:13.34, 1:09.59, 1:08.41, 1:04.93, (1:14.34), 1:04.77 = 1:09.25
I really need to just sit down and do a couple hundred solves.


----------



## Malkom (Aug 3, 2017)

Round 11 race to sub55
Yuxin - Westlund
average: 57.02 
55.41, 1:03.78, 54.71, 59.79, 56.80, (1:04.93), 55.37, 56.73, 57.80, 57.12, (51.12), 52.73
Noice


----------



## Malkom (Aug 4, 2017)

*Round 11 results*
Race to sub55
1. Malkom: 57.02

Race to sub1:05
1. GenTheThief: 1:09.25

Overall
1. Malkom: 57.02
2. GenTheThief: 1:09.25

Single ranking
1. Malkom: 51.12
2. GenTheThief: 1:02.54

Running ranking
1. Malkom: 47.92
2. GenTheThief: 50.88
3. xyzzy: 1:35.82
4. Ordway Persyn: 1:32.07
5. minussaturn: 1:55.04
6. T1_M0: 2:35.79
7. OneWheel: 2:41.25


----------



## Malkom (Aug 4, 2017)

*Round 12 scrambles*

12a.


Spoiler



1. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 

2. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 

3. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 

4. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 

5. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 

6. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

7. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 

8. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

9. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

10. R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

11. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

12. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'



12b.


Spoiler



1. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

2. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

3. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 

4. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 

5. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 

6. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 

7. R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

8. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

9. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

10. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 

11. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

12. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'


----------



## Malkom (Aug 9, 2017)

Round 12 sub55
Yuxin - Westlund
Average: 57.52
56.39, 59.03, 53.29, 56.66, (1:03.40), 57.52, 53.04, 1:01.87, (52.06), 58.79, 57.33, 1:01.26


----------



## Malkom (Aug 11, 2017)

*Round 12 results*
Race to sub55
1. Malkom: 57.52

Overall
1. Malkom: 57.02

Single ranking
1. Malkom: 52.06

Running ranking
1. Malkom: 47.92
2. GenTheThief: 50.88
3. Ordway Persyn: 1:32.07
4. xyzzy: 1:35.82
5. minussaturn: 1:55.04
6. T1_M0: 2:35.79
7. OneWheel: 2:41.25


----------



## Malkom (Aug 11, 2017)

*Round 13 scrambles*

13a.


Spoiler



1. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

2. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

3. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

4. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

5. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

6. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

7. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

8. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

9. R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

10. R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

11. R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

12. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U



13b.


Spoiler



1. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

2. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

3. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

4. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

5. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

6. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

7. R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

8. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

9. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

10. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

11. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

12. R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 11, 2017)

R13a
Race to sub-2:30

2:29.87, 2:22.65, 3:02.12, 2:55.15, 2:29.54, (3:08.82), 2:43.23, (2:17.60 PB), 3:05.68, 2:43.43, 2:34.25, 2:19.40 *= 2:40.53*


----------



## Malkom (Aug 16, 2017)

Round 13 sub55
Yuxin - Westlund
Average: 57.21
57.53, 55.27, 58.22, 57.25, 56.43, 57.45, (1:01.07), 58.36, 58.27, 54.70, 58.61, (52.44)
pretty meh

Average: 58.20
57.54, 56.69, 56.03, 56.85, (1:02.72), 59.96, 56.78, 58.91, 59.56, (53.26), 57.66, 1:02.01
bad


----------



## APdRF (Aug 17, 2017)

Round 13 - Sub-1:10
XMG Sculpted - Star, F2L, S2L, 2-Look OLL, 2-Look PLL

a - 1:11.50

1:11.21, 1:15.66, 1:12.48, 1:11.33, 1:09.90, 1:14.35, 1:15.42, (1:18.37), *1:04.07, (58.77), 1:07.39, 1:13.11*

b - 1:10.59

*1:07.23, 1:13.41, (1:05.52), 1:09.71, 1:06.46, 1:10.92, 1:14.48, 1:10.12*, (1:15.61), 1:13.46, 1:06.70, 1:13.33

I did the 24 solves straight (1:11.11 avg), and I broke all my PBs!

Single: 58.77
Ao5 (italica): 1:06.24
Ao12 (bold): 1:08.80


----------



## Malkom (Aug 18, 2017)

*Round 13 results*
Race to sub55
1. Malkom: 57.21, 58.20

Race to sub1:10
1. APdRF: 1:11.50, 1:10.59

Race to sub2:30
1. T1_M0 2:40.53

Overall
1. Malkom: 57.21, 58.20
2. APdRF: 1:11.50, 1:10.59
3. T1_M0 2:40.53

Single ranking
1. Malkom: 52.44
2. APdRF: 58.77
3. T1_M0: 2:17.60

Running ranking
1. Malkom: 47.92
2. GenTheThief: 50.88
3. APdRF: 58.77
4. Ordway Persyn: 1:32.07
5. xyzzy: 1:35.82
6. minussaturn: 1:55.04
7. T1_M0: 2:17.60
8. OneWheel: 2:41.25


----------



## Malkom (Aug 18, 2017)

*Round 14 scrambles*

14a.


Spoiler



1. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

2. R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 

3. R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 

4. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 

5. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 

6. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

7. R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

8. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 

9. R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 

10. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 

11. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

12. R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U



14b.


Spoiler



1. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 

2. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

3. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

4. R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 

5. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

6. R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 

7. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

8. R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 

9. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

10. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

11. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 

12. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U


----------



## APdRF (Aug 19, 2017)

Round 14 - Sub-1:10
XMG Sculpted - Star, F2L, S2L, 2-Look OLL, 2-Look PLL

a - 1:09.262

1:11.799, 1:08.721, 1:11.365, (59.509), 1:11.228, 1:08.883, 1:10.923, (1:15.987), 1:06.726, 1:10.504, 1:03.522, 1:08.957

b - 1:11.146

1:09.526, 1:12.467, 1:08.415, 1:14.893, 1:08.133, 1:12.672, 1:07.285, (1:05.723), 1:10.427, 1:12.487, (1:16.727), 1:15.163

Last 3 solves killed me  No PBs this time, but 3rd sub-1


----------



## Malkom (Aug 19, 2017)

Round 14 sub55
Yuxin - Westlund
Average: 57.65
57.33, (1:04.73), 1:02.31, 54.22, 53.58, 58.25, 54.79, 1:00.09, (52.30), 1:01.20, 57.55, 57.14

4 sup1s
*H O R R I B L E 
*
Average: 58.14
(1:02.72), 58.46, (54.87), 58.73, 57.94, 1:01.37, 55.03, 56.45, 59.39, 58.43, 56.59, 58.96

Meh


----------



## Malkom (Aug 25, 2017)

*Round 14 results*
Race to sub55
1. Malkom: 57.65, 58.14

Race to sub1:10
1. APdRF: 1:09.26, 1:11.14 1/5 

Overall
1. Malkom: 57.65, 58.14
2. APdRF: 1:09.26, 1:11.14

Single ranking
1. Malkom: 52.30
2. APdRF: 59.50

Running ranking
1. Malkom: 47.92
2. GenTheThief: 50.88
3. APdRF: 58.77
4. Ordway Persyn: 1:32.07
5. xyzzy: 1:35.82
6. minussaturn: 1:55.04
7. T1_M0: 2:17.60
8. OneWheel: 2:41.25[/COLOR]


----------



## Malkom (Aug 25, 2017)

*Round 15 scrambles*

15a.


Spoiler



1. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

2. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

3. R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

4. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

5. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

6. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

7. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

8. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

9. R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

10. R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

11. R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

12. R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U



15b.


Spoiler



1. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

2. R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

3. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

4. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

5. R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

6. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

7. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

8. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

9. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

10. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

11. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

12. R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U


----------



## APdRF (Aug 25, 2017)

Round 15 - Sub-1:10
XMG Sculpted - Star, F2L, S2L, 2-Look OLL, 2-Look PLL

a - 1:08.862

1:05.826, 1:10.600, 1:05.513, (1:16.324), (1:05.303), 1:09.419, 1:07.355, 1:11.221, 1:08.026, 1:10.640, 1:11.574, 1:08.455

b - 1:10.509

1:10.245, (1:03.792), 1:05.972, 1:10.578, 1:16.336, 1:14.807, 1:08.194, 1:10.698, (1:17.344), 1:09.339, 1:07.102, 1:11.819

3 bad solves killed me again, and no sub-1 today


----------



## Malkom (Aug 26, 2017)

Round 15 sub55
Yuxin - Westlund
Average: 57.10
59.59, 1:00.26, 55.76, 58.63, 53.97, 55.39, 53.82, 56.09, 58.39, 59.07, (1:03.09), (52.29)
Should've been sub57


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 30, 2017)

I don't know if I'll stick with this, but I just got a couple of new megaminxes, so it's fun for now.

Round 15a
To sub-3:00
Ao12: 3:21.88
3:27.99, (2:49.89), 3:08.18, 3:18.28, 3:05.85, 3:27.31, (3:53.46), 3:06.08, 3:33.55, 3:25.61, 3:46.23, 3:19.63


----------



## Malkom (Sep 1, 2017)

*Round 15 results*
Race to sub55
1. Malkom: 57.10

Race to sub1:10
1. APdRF: 1:08.86, 1:10.50 1/5

Race to sub3:00
1. One Wheel: 3:21.88

Overall
1. Malkom: 57.10
2. APdRF: 1:08.86, 1:10.50
3. One Wheel: 3:21.88

Single ranking
1. Malkom: 52.29
2. APdRF: 1:03.79
3. One Wheel: 2:49.89

Running ranking
1. Malkom: 47.92
2. GenTheThief: 50.88
3. APdRF: 58.77
4. Ordway Persyn: 1:32.07
5. xyzzy: 1:35.82
6. minussaturn: 1:55.04
7. T1_M0: 2:17.60
8. OneWheel: 2:41.25


----------



## Malkom (Sep 1, 2017)

*Round 16 scrambles*

16a.


Spoiler



1. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 

2. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

3. R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

4. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

5. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 

6. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 

7. R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

8. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 

9. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 

10. R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 

11. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 

12. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'



16b.


Spoiler



1. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 

2. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 

3. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 

4. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

5. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 

6. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

7. R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 

8. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

9. R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

10. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 

11. R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

12. R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U


----------



## Malkom (Sep 3, 2017)

Round 16 sub55
Yuxin - Westlund
Average: 57.12
(48.60), 54.54, 59.66, 58.31, 1:01.35, 53.02, 1:02.25, 54.94, 53.20, 55.86, (1:08.76), 58.03
For some reason i thought it was a good idea to take a break after the first solve, kinda regret that now.


----------



## thecubingwizard (Sep 4, 2017)

Round 16 - Sub-1
XMG sculpted - Westlund

a - 1:01.463

57.093, (1:21.322), 58.555, (56.568), 1:01.052, 1:01.771, 57.644, 1:03.384, 58.096, 1:06.252, 1:04.610, 1:06.176+

b - 1:02.873

1:04.560, 57.262, 1:05.172, 1:06.992, 1:10.971, 1:00.131, (1:12.000), (53.440), 58.055, 1:05.671, 1:00.409, 59.510

Set B should have been much better but I got tons of lockups.


----------



## APdRF (Sep 5, 2017)

Round 16 - Sub-1:10
XMG Sculpted - Star, F2L, S2L, 2-Look OLL, 2-Look PLL

a - 1:10.449

1:06.481, 1:12.162, 1:07.697, 1:10.523, 1:13.540, 1:08.019, 1:06.414, (1:17.941), (1:06.335), 1:14.011, 1:11.232, 1:14.418

b - 1:12.236

1:13.731, 1:11.239, (1:20.146), 1:08.187, 1:09.487, 1:12.963, 1:13.412, (1:08.012), 1:11.762, 1:14.364, 1:14.146, 1:13.070

I've been getting bad times for the whole week, so I was kind of expecting this, but it still dissapoints me


----------



## Malkom (Sep 9, 2017)

*Round 16 results*
Race to sub55
1. Malkom: 57.12

Race to sub1
1. thecubingwizard: 1:01.46, 1:02.87

Race to sub1:10
1. APdRF: 1:10.44, 1:12.23

Overall
1. Malkom: 57.12
2. thecubingwizard: 1:01.46, 1:02.87
3. APdRF: 1:10.44, 1:12.23

Single ranking
1. Malkom: 48.60
2. thecubingwizard: 53.44
3. APdRF: 1:06.33

Running ranking
1. Malkom: 47.92
2. GenTheThief: 50.88
3. thecubingwizard: 53.44
4. APdRF: 58.77
5. Ordway Persyn: 1:32.07
6. xyzzy: 1:35.82
7. minussaturn: 1:55.04
8. T1_M0: 2:17.60
9. OneWheel: 2:41.25


----------



## Malkom (Sep 9, 2017)

*Round 17 scrambles*

17a.


Spoiler



1. R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 

2. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 

3. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 

4. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

5. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 

6. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 

7. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

8. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

9. R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 

10. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 

11. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 

12. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'



17b.


Spoiler



1. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 

2. R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 

3. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 

4. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 

5. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

6. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 

7. R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 

8. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 

9. R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 

10. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 

11. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 

12. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U


----------



## APdRF (Sep 9, 2017)

Round 17 - Sub-1:10
XMG Sculpted - Star, F2L, S2L, 2-Look OLL, 2-Look PLL

a - 1:08.610

1:12.134, 1:04.954, 1:05.121, 1:07.526, 1:09.404, 1:08.274, (1:15.753), (1:03.004), 1:09.217, 1:08.561, 1:09.482, 1:11.432

b - 1:08.738

1:00.648, 1:04.804, 1:12.432, 1:04.407, 1:06.293, 1:15.280, (1:00.477), (1:15.333), 1:09.590, 1:13.824, 1:13.752, 1:06.353

That's better, although I almost ruined it at the end


----------



## thecubingwizard (Sep 10, 2017)

Round 17 - Race to sub-1
XMG-sculpted -Westlund

a - 1:00.116 (are you kidding me)

Time List:
(51.905), 58.305, 1:00.332, 56.101, 1:00.895, 1:01.541, 57.824, 1:00.988, 1:03.869, (1:04.531), 59.705, 1:01.596



b - 1:01.135

Time List:
(50.670), 54.638, 1:06.714, 1:03.806, 56.600, (1:08.799), 1:01.167, 58.533, 1:02.788, 1:06.553, 1:05.298, 55.252

Very disappointing, especially with the first set. But I guess the 50 and 51 are nice singles


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 11, 2017)

I've been slacking off on mega practice (I'm not even sub-2:00 now), so eh, guess I'll get back into it. Probably should start learning 2-look PLL at some point.

Round 17 / sub-1:50 / Galaxy (sculpted) / Petrus
17a average: 1:51.56
17b average: (placeholder)

17a times: (DNF(1:37.944)), 1:42.256, 1:53.866, (1:40.514), 1:50.183, 1:49.478, 2:06.709, 1:40.613, 1:57.952, 2:01.369, 1:46.527, 1:46.687
DNF was because of a corner twist while executing an L3C commutator, argh.


----------



## Malkom (Sep 16, 2017)

*Round 17 results*
Race to sub1
1. thecubingwizard: 1:00.11, 1:01.13

Race to sub1:10
1. APdRF: 1:08.61, 1:08.73 2/3 

Race to sub1:50
1. xyzzy: 1:51.56

Overall
1. thecubingwizard: 1:00.11, 1:01.13
2. APdRF: 1:08.61, 1:08.73
3. xyzzy: 1:51.56

Single ranking
1. thecubingwizard: 50.67
2. APdRF: 1:00.47
3. xyzzy: 1:40.51

Running ranking
1. Malkom: 47.92
2. thecubingwizard: 50.67
3. GenTheThief: 50.88
4. APdRF: 58.77
5. Ordway Persyn: 1:32.07
6. xyzzy: 1:35.82
7. minussaturn: 1:55.04
8. T1_M0: 2:17.60
9. OneWheel: 2:41.25


----------



## Malkom (Sep 16, 2017)

*Round 18 scrambles*

18a.


Spoiler



1. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 

2. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

3. R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

4. R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 

5. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 

6. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 

7. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

8. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 

9. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

10. R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 

11. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

12. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'



18b.


Spoiler



1. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 

2. R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

3. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

4. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

5. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 

6. R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 

7. R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

8. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 

9. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 

10. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 

11. R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 

12. R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'


----------



## Malkom (Sep 21, 2017)

Round 18 sub55
Yuxin - Westlund
Average: 56.85
56.05, 55.23, 55.22, (1:00.34), 57.67, 52.84, 54.42, 58.04, 58.72, 57.28, 59.88, (51.84), 59.16


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 22, 2017)

Round 18 / sub-1:50 / Galaxy (sculpted) / Petrus
18a average: 1:56.33

(1:38.924), 1:45.834, (2:14.947), 2:12.072, 1:51.389, 1:51.134, 2:01.884, 1:46.483, 2:02.665, 2:11.521, 1:41.059, 1:59.261

These times are mostly really bad. :v


----------



## Malkom (Sep 25, 2017)

*Round 18 results*
Race to sub55
1. Malkom: 56.85

Race to sub1:50
1. xyzzy: 1:56.33

Overall
1. Malkom: 56.85
2. xyzzy: 1:56.33

Single ranking
1. Malkom: 51.84 
2. xyzzy: 1:38.94

Running ranking
1. Malkom: 47.92
2. thecubingwizard: 50.67
3. GenTheThief: 50.88
4. APdRF: 58.77
5. Ordway Persyn: 1:32.07
6. xyzzy: 1:35.82
7. minussaturn: 1:55.04
8. T1_M0: 2:17.60
9. OneWheel: 2:41.25


----------



## Malkom (Sep 25, 2017)

*Round 19 scrambles*

19a.


Spoiler



1. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 

2. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

3. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

4. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

5. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

6. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 

7. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

8. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

9. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 

10. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

11. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

12. R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'



19b.


Spoiler



1. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

2. R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

3. R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

4. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

5. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

6. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 

7. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

8. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

9. R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

10. R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 

11. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 

12. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 29, 2017)

Round 19 / sub-1:50 / Galaxy (sculpted) / Petrus
19a average: 1:51.85
19b average: 1:58.20

19a times: (2:24.389), 1:54.462, (1:41.157), 1:49.850, 1:49.924, 1:52.917, 1:53.355, 2:00.968, 1:43.807, 1:50.288, 2:01.284, 1:41.648
19b times: 1:59.357, 2:03.881, 2:07.304, 2:10.262, (1:40.763), 1:54.678, 1:50.366, 1:53.691, 2:04.240, 1:49.302, 1:48.889, (2:10.327)


----------



## Bogdan (Oct 9, 2017)

Round 19
sub 2:15
QiYi QiHeng S - Star, F2L, S2L, 2-3 Look OLL, 2-3 Look PLL

19a - ao12: 2:17.16
times: (2:42.56), 2:13.38, 2:25.09, 2:00.88, 2:10.28, 2:35.00, 2:11.18, (2:00.86), 2:14.69, 2:26.13, 2:27.46, 2:07.46

19b - ao12: 2:20.70 ... not even sub 2:20
times: 2:16.83, 2:29.81, 2:25.86, 2:19.47, 2:16.41, 2:18.43, (2:05.28), 2:15.40, (3:00.02), 2:16.83, 2:19.96, 2:28.02


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 24, 2018)

Malkom has given me permission to post new scrambles and so here they are. I will plan on posting new scrambles every Friday/Saturday. Enjoy!



Spoiler: Megaminx Round 20 Scrambles



1. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

2. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

3. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

4. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

5. R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

6. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

7. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

8. R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

9. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

10. R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

11. R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

12. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U


----------



## leudcfa (Feb 25, 2018)

Round 20
Race to sub-2:15
Galaxy v2 (sculpted) - Westlund + sort of 4LLL
Average: 2:05.30
Timelist: 2:11.17, 2:06.70, (2:19.12), (1:46.91), 1:59.72, 2:00.61, 2:08.40, 2:06.31, 2:05.50, 1:47.86, 2:19.03, 2:07.67


----------



## Malkom (Feb 25, 2018)

Round 20
sub52
Ångström Galaxy M - Westlund
52.99 ao12
50.91, 54.77, (56.64), 50.84, 54.24, 55.52, 55.13, 50.29, (49.26), 52.04, 52.03, 54.16


----------



## thecubingwizard (Feb 26, 2018)

Round 20
Sub-55
Galaxy v1 - Westlund

avg of 12: 53.497

Time List:
(58.820), 52.974, 56.448, 53.370, 52.564, 52.933, 57.595, 56.195, 53.500, 48.818, 50.573, (48.002)

Started losing it in the middle of the average but was able to make it work with the last 3 solves. Also build a free-fop-style double-x-"star" on one of the solves.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 27, 2018)

Round 20
Sub 1:35
Star/ F2L / S2L / 4LLL
Ao12: 1:41.00 Well that was a bad average.

1. 1:35.41
2. 1:34.96 
3. 1:54.12 
4. 1:38.38 
5. 1:43.68 
6. 1:37.58 
7. 1:37.50 
8. 1:50.26 
9. 1:38.23 
10. 1:41.34 
11. 1:43.16 
12. 1:44.49


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 2, 2018)

Round 20 results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1EdLcqWwKTRtfl6SJHRiNXQxxLrbLJFJj0jAdnn5cvaA/edit?usp=sharing

Race to Sub 52.
Malkom: 52.99 0/3

Race to sub 55:
thecubingwizard: 53.49 1/3

Race to sub 1:35
cubeshepherd: 1:41.00 0/3

Race to sub 2:15
leudcfa: 2:05.30 1/3

Congratulations to thecubingwizard for the best single of the week at (48.002) and Malkom for the second competitor with a best time of (49.26).
Great job to thecubingwizard and leudcfa for achieving your goals for this weeks race. Keep it up. : )

Round 21 Scrambles:


Spoiler: Round 21 scrambles Megaminx



1. R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

2. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

3. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

4. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

5. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

6. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

7. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

8. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

9. R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

10. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

11. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

12. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 2, 2018)

Round 21
I don't remember for sure what I was doing before, so to sub-3:00
Ao12: 2:50.40 (1/3)
(2:32.21), (3:31.51), 2:38.92+, 3:14.16, 3:05.42, 2:58.61, 2:36.66, 2:34.70, 2:48.29, 2:42.32, 3:00.62, 2:44.31

The scrambles are great, but I can't open the link for results. would you mind just pasting them in, rather than linking them?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 2, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> Round 21
> I don't remember for sure what I was doing before, so to sub-3:00
> Ao12: 2:50.40 (1/3)
> (2:32.21), (3:31.51), 2:38.92+, 3:14.16, 3:05.42, 2:58.61, 2:36.66, 2:34.70, 2:48.29, 2:42.32, 3:00.62, 2:44.31
> ...


Thank you for letting me know about the non-accessible results. I have posted the results on the thread right above the new scrambles.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 5, 2018)

Round 21
Sub 1:35
avg of 12: 1:36.91

Time List:
1. 1:35.15
2. 1:39.39
3. 1:46.36 
4. 1:35.96 
5. 1:46.30 
6. 1:24.82 
7. 1:36.91 
8. (1:49.93) 
9. 1:27.77 
10. 1:42.79 
11. (1:19.38)
12. 1:33.65


----------



## joshsailscga (Mar 8, 2018)

Round 21
sub-1:40
ao12: 2:02.70

2:28.60, 1:57.68, 2:13.31, 2:21.28, 1:46.77, 2:02.71, 1:58.44, 2:17.54, 1:55.50, 1:54.37, 1:57.68, 1:48.49

heck. I got a 1:48 official average like two months ago...Mega is the easiest puzzle to lose your lookahead on in my opinion.


----------



## whatshisbucket (Mar 9, 2018)

Round 21 
Sub-1:30
X-man Galaxy V1 (Sculpted)

1:29.44, 1:22.94, 1:34.40, 1:28.55, (1:41.87), 1:26.69, 1:30.09, 1:31.08, (1:21.21), 1:33.49, 1:31.97, 1:28.33
ao12: 1:29.70


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 9, 2018)

Round 21 results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1EdLcqWwKTRtfl6SJHRiNXQxxLrbLJFJj0jAdnn5cvaA/edit#gid=0
Race to Sub 1:30
@whatshisbucket Ao12: 1:29.70 1/3 Great job just getting under sub 1:30

Race to sub 1:35:
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 1:36.91 0/3

Race to sub 1:40
@joshsailscga Ao12: 2:02.70 Sorry to see that this week did not go so well for you. Hopefully this week is better.

Race to sub 3:00
@One Wheel : 2:50.40 1/3 Keep up those sub 3 solves.



Spoiler: Round 22 scrambles



1. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

2. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

3. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

4. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

5. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

6. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

7. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

8. R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

9. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

10. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

11. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

12. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 10, 2018)

Round 22 / sub-1:35
Galaxy v1 sculpted / blockbuilding + commutator LL

1:34.058, 1:55.132, 1:34.162, 1:40.586, 1:43.918, 1:27.670, 1:39.826, 1:37.168, 1:32.814, 1:39.200, 1:39.148, 1:36.878 = 1:37.776

Eeesh. Should've warmed up first.


----------



## whatshisbucket (Mar 10, 2018)

Round 22
Sub-1:30
Galaxy v1 sculpted

1:31.24, 1:35.36, 1:24.16, 1:24.96, 1:25.84, (1:07.16), 1:24.80, (1:35.82), 1:18.91, 1:24.76, 1:29.61, 1:26.47=1:26.61.
Solid average, PB single.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Mar 13, 2018)

Round 22
Race to sub 1:05
Galaxy v2

1. 1:05.59
2. 1:09.03
3. 1:01.85
4. 1:04.52
5. 57.78
6. 1:05.72
7. 1:01.73
8. 1:03.12
9. (1:13.70)
10. 1:00.51
11. (54.76)
12. 1:06.60
= 1:03.65


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 15, 2018)

Round 22
Sub 1:35
avg of 12: 1:34.62 1/3

Time List:
1. 1:35.61
2. 1:31.20 
3. 1:45.19 
4. 1:31.94 
5. 1:34.43 
6. (1:47.84) 
7. 1:36.11 
8. 1:37.10 
9. 1:40.96 
10. 1:19.02 
11. (1:17.28) 
12. 1:34.65


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 16, 2018)

Round 22 results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1EdLcqWwKTRtfl6SJHRiNXQxxLrbLJFJj0jAdnn5cvaA/edit#gid=0
If there is anyone that was/is going to post there times tonight for round 22, please do so and I will include it. I try to always post new scrambles on Friday, but tomorrow I will be pretty busy and so I figured that I would post the new scrambles tonight.

Race to Sub 1:30
@whatshisbucket Ao12: 1:26.61 2/3 Great job once again, and great single as well. Keep it up the sub 1:30 for this next week.

Race to sub 1:35:
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 1:34.62 1/3
@xyzzy Ao12: 1:37.77 0/3 Close and I am sorry to see that this past week did not go the best for you. Hopefully this next week is better.

Race to sub 1:05
@AidanNoogie Ao12: 1:03.65 1/3 Really good solves, and keep them a coming.



Spoiler: Round 23 Srambles



1. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

2. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

3. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

4. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

5. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

6. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

7. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

8. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

9. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

10. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

11. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

12. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'



Best of solves for anyone competing this week. Round 23 ends on (March 23, 2018).


----------



## AidanNoogie (Mar 16, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Round 22 results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1EdLcqWwKTRtfl6SJHRiNXQxxLrbLJFJj0jAdnn5cvaA/edit#gid=0
> If there is anyone that was/is going to post there times tonight for round 22, please do so and I will include it. I try to always post new scrambles on Friday, but tomorrow I will be pretty busy and so I figured that I would post the new scrambles tonight.
> 
> Race to Sub 1:30
> ...


Thanks dude! You didn't put 1/3


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 16, 2018)

AidanNoogie said:


> Thanks dude! You didn't put 1/3


Sorry about that, but it is now fixed. I had it on the spreadsheet, but apparently I forgot it on the post. Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Mar 16, 2018)

round 23
race to sub 1:05
galaxy v2

1. (57.24) 
2. 1:06.70 
3. (1:13.70) 
4. 1:08.25 
5. 1:06.94 
6. 1:09.19 
7. 1:06.52 
8. 1:03.61 
9. 1:10.52 
10. 1:04.12 
11. 1:01.26 
12. 1:09.87
=1:06.70

Horrible...


----------



## whatshisbucket (Mar 17, 2018)

Round 23
Race to sub-1:30
Galaxy v1 sculpted

1:15.98, 1:09.41, 1:12.77, 1:16.38, (1:33.58), 1:23.74, 1:31.22, 1:16.74, (1:02.94), 1:26.82, 1:11.59, 1:16.53=1:18.12
Overall PB single and tied PB Ao5 with the last 5 solves.


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 17, 2018)

Round 23 / sub-1:35

1:39.818, (1:24.860), 1:28.856, 1:37.628, 1:38.618, 1:34.902, 1:25.098, 1:35.840, (1:54.002), 1:30.684, 1:48.974, 1:44.986 = 1:36.540

Lucky solves for the first few, kind of meh finish. (e: also I guess I should add that my global average looks like it's still around 1:40, albeit with very high stddev)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 17, 2018)

Round 23
Sub 1:35
avg of 12: 1:31.55 2/3

Time List:
1. 1:30.14
2. 1:40.14 
3. 1:39.20 
4. 1:31.61 
5. (1:44.63) 
6. 1:25.91 
7. 1:37.15 
8. 1:32.50 
9. 1:27.45 
10. (1:00.96) PB! So close to being sub 1:00.
11. 1:23.22 
12. 1:28.19


----------



## Malkom (Mar 18, 2018)

Round 23
sub52
Ångström Galaxy M
ao12: 53.31
52.43, 52.59, 55.29, 50.35, 56.21, 51.00, 53.70, (48.58), 55.04, (57.76), 52.46, 54.10


----------



## thecubingwizard (Mar 22, 2018)

Round 23
Sub-55
Galaxy v1
avg of 12: 55.879
50.623, 54.610, 56.719, 55.274, (1:13.100), 52.596, 58.641, 55.866, 56.577, 59.778, 58.108, (47.579)

Not as good as I would have liked, but good single.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 22, 2018)

thecubingwizard said:


> Round 23
> Sub-55
> Galaxy v1
> avg of 12: 55.879
> ...


I am sorry but that single is not very good, because:


Spoiler



IT IS GREAT!!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 24, 2018)

Round 23 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1EdLcqWwKTRtfl6SJHRiNXQxxLrbLJFJj0jAdnn5cvaA/edit#gid=0

Race to Sub 1:30
@whatshisbucket Ao12: 1:18.12 3/3 Well done. Congratulations on achieving the sub 1:30, and graduating from it.

Race to sub 1:35:
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 1:31.55 2/3
@xyzzy Ao12: 1:36.54 0/3 Sorry about the average. Hopefully this next week is better.

Race to sub 1:05
@AidanNoogie Ao12: 1:06.70 Still 1/3 but I am sure that it will not last for long.

Race to sub 55
@thecubingwizard Ao12: 55.87 1/3 So close, but still great solves. Hopefully this week is better for you.

Race to sub 52
@Malkom Ao12: 53.31 Although you did not get what you were trying to get, your solves were still really good.



Spoiler: Round 24 Scrambles



1. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

2. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

3. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

4. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

5. R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

6. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

7. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

8. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

9. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

10. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

11. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

12. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U



Thank you all for competing this last week, and good luck to all this week. Round 24 will end on (March 30th).


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 26, 2018)

Round 24
Sub 1:35
avg of 12: 1:31.76 3/3 I will most likely be going for sub 1:30 or 1:25 next week.

Time List:
1. 1:21.71
2. 1:19.22 
3. 1:33.06 
4. 1:32.82 
5. (1:44.20) 
6. 1:43.34 
7. 1:31.65 
8. (1:17.96)
9. 1:38.90 
10. 1:37.27 
11. 1:34.99 
12. 1:24.65


----------



## whatshisbucket (Mar 26, 2018)

Round 24
Sub-1:20
Galaxy v1

1:17.68, 1:16.65, 1:16.80, (1:34.79), 1:21.69, 1:17.53, 1:19.23, 1:08.90, 1:15.62, 1:08,59, (1:06.56), 1:17.92=1:16.06


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 28, 2018)

Round 24 / sub-1:35

1:25.842, 1:32.926, 1:21.558, 1:34.466, (1:19.498), 1:33.810, 1:28.858, (1:44.554), 1:40.584, 1:28.014, 1:42.844, 1:32.898 = 1:32.18

Solid start, kind of went ??? for the later solves. Overall ao12 PB too.


----------



## thecubingwizard (Mar 30, 2018)

Round 24
Sub-55
Westlund
Galaxy v1

avg of 12: 51.663

Time List:
46.170, 55.414, 55.369, (1:00.666), 56.273, 48.241, (44.607), 48.675, 53.143, 46.465, 49.811, 57.068

Amazing week for me. Solves 6-10 make a 47.794 PB ao5 and my first ever sub-50 ao5. Solves 1-11 were also a part of a 50.961 PB ao12. Half of these solves were sub-50!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 30, 2018)

thecubingwizard said:


> Round 24
> Sub-55
> Westlund
> Galaxy v1
> ...



That average as Ao5 would be 64th in the world


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 30, 2018)

Round 24 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1EdLcqWwKTRtfl6SJHRiNXQxxLrbLJFJj0jAdnn5cvaA/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 1:35:
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 1:31.76 3/3
@xyzzy Ao12: 1:32.18 1/3 YAY, Great job on getting sub 1:35.

Race to Sub 1:20
@whatshisbucket Ao12: 1:16.06 1/3 Great job on those solves and you are improving really good, (which I could improve that fast)

Race to sub 55
@thecubingwizard Ao12: 51.66 2/3 Amazing solves, and congratulations on you PB's.



Spoiler: Round 25 Scrambles



1. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

2. R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

3. R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

4. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

5. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

6. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

7. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

8. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

9. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

10. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

11. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

12. R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U


Round 25 will end on (April 6). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 31, 2018)

Round 25
Sub 1:25
avg of 12: 1:22.90 1/3

Time List:
1. 1:21.36
2. (1:35.37) 
3. 1:26.38 
4. 1:21.04 
5. 1:26.40 
6. 1:13.53 
7. 1:17.02 
8. 1:35.25 
9. 1:28.54 
10. 1:30.73 
11. 1:08.74 
12. (1:07.97)


----------



## whatshisbucket (Apr 3, 2018)

Round 25
Sub-1:20
Galaxy v1

1:17.65, (1:11.96), 1:16.60, 1:21.11, 1:12.07, 1:33.38, 1:26.12, 1:15.59, 1:21.57, 1:19.31, 1:21.54, (1:35.49)=1:20.49

That was awful.

@below: done


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 3, 2018)

whatshisbucket said:


> Round 25
> Sub-1:20
> Galaxy v1
> 
> ...


What is the total average? I can add it myself if it helps you, but since you probably still have the average you can add it, if you do not mind. Thanks

Also, the average is not that bad, at least according to me.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Apr 7, 2018)

Round 25
Sub-1:45
Generated By csTimer on 2018-4-6
avg of 12: 1:51.76

Time List:
(1:31.06), 1:38.82, 1:49.09, 1:52.26, 2:00.75, 1:50.45, 1:54.59, (2:43.28), 1:54.15, 2:01.64, 1:48.23, 1:47.59
ugh 2 counting 2s, pb single though


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 7, 2018)

Round 25 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1EdLcqWwKTRtfl6SJHRiNXQxxLrbLJFJj0jAdnn5cvaA/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 1:45
@JustAnotherGenericCuber Ao12: 1:51.76 0/3 Sorry that your solves did not go so great this week, but I am sure that this week will be better, hopefully at least . 


Race to sub 1:25:
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 1:22.90 1/3


Race to Sub 1:20
@whatshisbucket Ao12: 1:20.49 Still 1/3. So close. Hopefully this week is better for you, but still nice solves.



Spoiler: Round 26 Scrambles



1. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

2. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

3. R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

4. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

5. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

6. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

7. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

8. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

9. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

10. R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

11. R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

12. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U



Round 26 will end on (April 13). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## whatshisbucket (Apr 7, 2018)

Round 26
Sub-1:20
Galaxy v1

1:23.99, 1:14.00, 1:17.05, 1:15.01, 1:12.80, 1:13.71, 1:13.22, 1:11.74, 1:17.48, 1:13.73, (1:24.50), (1:10.50)=1:15.27

Much better.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 13, 2018)

Round 26
Sub 1:25
avg of 12: 1:16.80 2/3

Time List:
1. 1:07.92
2. (54.93) Yes! First sub 1:00 and of course PB
3. 1:19.55 
4. 1:18.68
5. 1:22.74 
6. 1:26.69 
7. 1:07.93 
8. 1:07.07 
9. 1:17.36 
10. (1:37.63) 
11. 1:29.52 
12. 1:10.54


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 15, 2018)

First off I am really sorry for the delay in posting new scrambles. This weekend since Friday has been a bit long and I completely forgot to get new scrambles.

Round 26 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1EdLcqWwKTRtfl6SJHRiNXQxxLrbLJFJj0jAdnn5cvaA/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 1:25
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 1:16.80 2/3

Race to sub 1:20
@whatshisbucket Ao12: 1:15.27 2/3 Great job on getting your goal for this week. One more week left for you, and I hope that it is this week.



Spoiler: Round 27 Scrambles



1. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

2. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

3. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

4. R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

5. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

6. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

7. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

8. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

9. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

10. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

11. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

12. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U



Round 27 will end on (April 20). And I will try and get them on time this week


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Apr 15, 2018)

Round 27
sub 1:45
galaxy v2
balint

Generated By csTimer on 2018-4-15
avg of 12: 1:36.38 (1/3)

Time List:
1:39.83, 1:41.61, (1:52.40), 1:34.65, 1:43.67, 1:24.46 (pb single), (1:18.81) (pb single), 1:28.82, 1:34.37, 1:41.57, 1:43.55, 1:31.22
lol


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 16, 2018)

Round 27
To sub-3:00
Ao12 3:01.10 (0/3)
3:25.77, 3:05.48, 3:00.45, (3:56.04), 3:47.59, 2:40.05, 2:40.83, 2:53.49, 2:38.78, (2:38.16), 2:48.21, 3:10.32


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 16, 2018)

Round 27
Sub 1:25
avg of 12: 1:17.57 3/3 Time to move on to sub 1:15 for next week

Time List:
1. 1:08.42
2. 1:28.22 
3. 1:29.20 
4. 1:06.78 
5. 1:24.17 
6. (58.72) 
7. 1:00.06 
8. 1:23.10 
9. 1:18.87 
10. (1:36.37) 
11. 1:22.12 
12. 1:14.74


----------



## Parker Z (Apr 17, 2018)

Round 27
sub 1:19
Average of Twelve: 1:17.929 1/3

Times List:
1:16.462
(1:11.77)
1:13.366
1:20.858
1:18.558
1:18.244
1:12.782
1:22.648
1:20.86
1:16.826
(1:22.998)
1:18.69


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 17, 2018)

Parker Z said:


> Round 27
> sub 1:19
> Average of Twelve: 1:17.929 1/3
> 
> ...


That is a really close average to mine. I look forward to competing against you next month.


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 18, 2018)

Round 27
Sub-1:35

1:32.797, 1:33.827, 1:30.782, 1:34.191, (1:55.552), 1:34.915, 1:31.560, 1:37.663, 1:31.936, (1:27.305), 1:31.267, 1:41.559 = 1:34.050

Improving slowly but surely… Did yellow F2L on the second last solve because that looked nicer, I guess.


----------



## whatshisbucket (Apr 18, 2018)

Round 27
Sub-1:20
Galaxy v1

(1:12.60), 1:14.94, 1:17.90, 1:12.65, 1:12.76, (1:37.29), 1:21.37, 1:26.62, 1:16.81, 1:20.82, 1:21.48, 1:15.69=1:18.10
Not great, but I haven't been practicing that much recently and it gets the job done.


----------



## thecubingwizard (Apr 19, 2018)

Round 27
Sub-55
Galaxy v1
avg of 12: 54.996

Time List:
48.760, (1:01.788), 47.597, 56.831, 56.886, 55.963, 58.364, 56.205, 55.739, (45.250), 55.610, 58.002

Quite a bad average with an okay single, but graduated.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 21, 2018)

Round 27 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1EdLcqWwKTRtfl6SJHRiNXQxxLrbLJFJj0jAdnn5cvaA/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 3:00
@One Wheel Ao12: 3:01.10 Still 0/3. Sorry to see you so close yet so far. Hopefully this week or next week is better for you.

Race to sub 1:45
@JustAnotherGenericCuber Ao12: 1:36.38 1/3 Nice solves and great job on breaking your PB twice in the same average.

Race to sub 1:35
@xyzzy Ao12: 1:34.05 2/3 Great job on getting your goal.


Race to sub 1:25
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 1:17.57 3/3 Time to move on to sub 1:15

Race to sub 1:19 and 1:20
@whatshisbucket Ao12: 1:18.10 3/3 Congratulations on graduating the 1:20 barrier. Keep up the great improvement.

@Parker Z Ao12: 1:17.92 1/3 Great job on getting this weeks goal. Keep it up.

Race to sub 55
@thecubingwizard Ao12: 54.99 3/3 Great job on graduating. That was almost as close as you could have gotten to not graduating, but you still pulled it off, so great job. Also, really nice single!



Spoiler: Round 28 Scrambles



1. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

2. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

3. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

4. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

5. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

6. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

7. R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

8. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

9. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

10. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

11. R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

12. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U



Round 28 will end on (April 27). Good luck to all will be competing this week.


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 22, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Race to sub 3:00
> @One Wheel Ao12: 3:01.10 *Still 1/3.* Sorry to see you so close yet so far. Hopefully this week or next week is better for you.



The rule in all the other race threads is that you have to get 3 _in a row. _I could claim extenuating circumstances on that average, but for my count I'm going to assume I'm at 0/3. It should be no problem to get that the next 3 if I use my normal megaminx instead of my backup.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 22, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> The rule in all the other race threads is that you have to get 3 _in a row. _I could claim extenuating circumstances on that average, but for my count I'm going to assume I'm at 0/3. It should be no problem to get that the next 3 if I use my normal megaminx instead of my backup.


Thank you very much for pointing that out to me. I have not ever paid attention to that because (a) before I took over the race threads a few months back I saw the same thing being done on some of the threads, and I did not relies that it had to be 3 In a row, and (2) I have yet to be reprimanded by anyone else in any of the other Race threads for not making sure that it is 3 In a row, and so I did not even think about that. It is of course my fault for not paying attention to that, but I will from now on.

I will edit yours back to 0/3, and thank you once again for pointing that out and letting me know.


----------



## Parker Z (Apr 23, 2018)

Round 28
Sub-1:19
Average of Twelve: 1:16.038 2/3

Time List:
1:25.048
(1:06.718)
1:14.01
1:11.92
1:17.67
1:22.654
1:07.708
1:16.754
1:17.354
1:09.084
1:18.178
(1:29.952)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 24, 2018)

Round 27
Sub 1:15
avg of 12: 1:14.97 1/3

Time List:
1. 1:19.26
2. 1:16.63 
3. (1:07.34) 
4. 1:16.81 
5. (1:27.87) 
6. 1:12.49 
7. 1:16.21 
8. 1:10.73
9. 1:13.52 
10. 1:14.43 
11. 1:13.92 
12. 1:15.71


----------



## whatshisbucket (Apr 25, 2018)

Round 27
Sub-1:15
Galaxy v1

1:09.54, (1:34.84), 1:32.58, 1:19.99, 1:25.88, 1:14.48, 1:26.98, 1:26.00, 1:22.51, (1:06.60), 1:25.44, 1:24.93=1:22.83

oops


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 28, 2018)

Round 28 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1EdLcqWwKTRtfl6SJHRiNXQxxLrbLJFJj0jAdnn5cvaA/edit#gid=0

Race to sub 1:15
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 1:14.97 1/3 Pretty good!

Race to sub 1:19 and 1:20
@whatshisbucket Ao12: 1:22.83 0/3 Oops Hopefully this week is better for you.

@Parker Z Ao12: 1:16.03 2/3 Very nicely done and keep it up. One more week left in order for you to graduate.



Spoiler: Round 29 Scrambles



1. R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

2. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

3. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

4. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

5. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

6. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

7. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

8. R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

9. R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

10. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

11. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

12. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U



Round 29 will end on (May 4th). Good luck to all will be competing this week.


----------



## whatshisbucket (Apr 28, 2018)

Round 29
Sub-1:15
Galaxy v1
Ao12: 1:15.36

1. (2:41.27) 
2. (1:03.15) 
3. 1:30.64 
4. 1:14.84 
5. 1:21.90 
6. 1:09.96 
7. 1:08.11 
8. 1:17.21 
9. 1:10.06 
10. 1:21.31 
11. 1:10.36 
12. 1:09.16
That was weird. Can't believe I nearly recovered that. Oh well


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 2, 2018)

Round 29
Sub 1:15
avg of 12: 1:12.50 2/3

Time List:
1. 1:08.89
2. 1:14.36 
3. 1:10.20 
4. 1:13.81 
5. 1:11.97
6. 1:14.81 
7. 1:13.51 
8. 1:13.76 
9. 1:09.83 
10. (1:07.43) 
11. (1:25.92) 
12. 1:13.81


----------



## Parker Z (May 4, 2018)

Round 29
Sub 1:19
Average of Twelve: 1:18.45 3/3

Times List:
1:17.14
1:16.99
(1:24.83)
1:21.78
1:21.71
(1:12.21)
1:16.54
1:20.16
1:16.09
1:12.67
1:23.56
1:17.82


----------



## thecubingwizard (May 4, 2018)

Round 29
Sub-52
avg of 12: 54.219

Time List:
52.821, (1:06.370), 52.865, (48.098), 56.399, 52.914, 58.074, 56.015, 55.611, 50.763, 52.847, 53.881

Haven't practiced megaminx at all in the past two weeks. I guess this is alright.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 7, 2018)

Round 29 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1EdLcqWwKTRtfl6SJHRiNXQxxLrbLJFJj0jAdnn5cvaA/edit#gid=0

*Race to sub 52*
@thecubingwizard Ao12: 54.12 0/3 Sorry to see that this week was not the best for you, but I know that you can get sub 52*

Race to sub 1:15*
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 1:12.50 2/3

@whatshisbucket Ao12: 1:15.36 0/3 So close, but I am sure that this week will be better for you. Also, nice single

*Race to sub 1:19 *
@Parker Z Ao12: 1:18.45 3/3 Congratulations on graduating, keep up the great improvement.



Spoiler: Round 30 Scrambles



1. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

2. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

3. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

4. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

5. R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

6. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

7. R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

8. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

9. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

10. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

11. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

12. R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'



Round 30 will most likely end on (May 11th). Good luck to all will be competing this week.


----------



## whatshisbucket (May 7, 2018)

Round 30
Sub-1:15
Galaxy v1
Generated By csTimer on 2018-5-7
avg of 12: 1:13.97

Time List:
1. (1:23.76) 
2. 1:21.54 
3. 1:16.15 
4. 1:12.27 
5. 1:12.07 
6. 1:14.07 
7. 1:12.58 
8. 1:12.43 
9. 1:10.92 
10. 1:16.71 
11. (1:08.79) 
12. 1:10.97
Rather poor start, but mostly okay.


----------



## Parker Z (May 9, 2018)

Round 30
Sub 1:15
Average of 12: 1:14.426 1/3

Time List:
1:13.912
1:11.274
1:13.838
1:12.524
(1:25.582)
1:16.266
1:13.574
1:13.392
(1:05.328)
1:22.426
1:09.306
1:17.714


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 13, 2018)

Round 30 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1EdLcqWwKTRtfl6SJHRiNXQxxLrbLJFJj0jAdnn5cvaA/edit#gid=0*

Race to sub 1:15*
@whatshisbucket Ao12: 1:13.97 1/3 Great job on getting sub 1:15. Much better average then last week which is great to see.

@Parker Z Ao12: 1:14.42 1/3 Nicely done. Only two more weeks left before you get the chance to beat me officially in Megaminx



Spoiler: Round 31 Scrambles



1. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

2. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

3. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

4. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

5. R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

6. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

7. R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

8. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
 R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

9. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

10. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

11. R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

12. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'



Round 31 will most likely end on (May 18th). Good luck to all will be competing this week.


----------



## whatshisbucket (May 13, 2018)

Round 31
Sub-1:15
Galaxy v1
Generated By csTimer on 2018-5-13
avg of 12: 1:09.54

Time List:
1. 1:11.34 
2. 1:13.99 
3. (1:00.76) 
4. (1:32.94) 
5. 1:08.03 
6. 1:06.51 
7. 1:10.75 
8. 1:09.03 
9. 1:10.32 
10. 1:04.10 
11. 1:16.62 
12. 1:04.74 
Now that's more like it.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 18, 2018)

Round 30
Sub 1:15
avg of 12: 1:12.98 3/3

Time List:
1. 1:10.41 
2. (1:20.15) 
3. (59.87) 
4. 1:13.57 
5. 1:12.41 
6. 1:16.92 
7. 1:05.62 
8. 1:14.62
9. 1:09.90 
10. 1:18.51 
11. 1:17.26 
12. 1:10.62


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 20, 2018)

Hey everyone,

I just wanted to first off apologize for not having new scrambles up yet, but there is a legit reason for that namely, I have been really really busy these last 48+ hours and I have not had anytime to post new scrambles or anything for that matter on these forums. I will try to get new scrambles posted tomorrow and if I do not then it will be on Monday.

Also, I have a 2 day competition next weekend (May 26-27) and so I will be posting scrambles for this week and next week since I do not think that I will be able to do that this coming Friday, and also since I will be posting new scrambles late, it will give you plenty of time to compete in both weeks, just please make sure to put the round number in your post.

Thank you all for being patient with me and I do apologize again for the delay in getting new scrambles posted.


----------



## Parker Z (May 20, 2018)

Round 31
Sub 1:15
Average of 12: 1:12.956 2/3

Times List:
1:08.408
1:18.138
(1:18.818)
1:07.818
1:10.344
1:11.548
(1:04.27)
1:10.364
1:13.87
1:14.3
1:16.502
1:18.264


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 21, 2018)

Round 31 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1EdLcqWwKTRtfl6SJHRiNXQxxLrbLJFJj0jAdnn5cvaA/edit#gid=0
I have added two weeks of scrambles because this weekend I will not have time to post new scrambles so that is why there are two weeks worth of scrambles. Just please do them in order and put the round number that you do. Lastly, in the scrambles you can ignore the times, I do not want to remove them this week, especially since I have several other threads to do and time is not with me now. Thanks for understanding and for your patience with me in the delay for new scrambles. 
* 
Race to sub 1:15*
@whatshisbucket Ao12: 1:09.54 2/3 Really nicely done and keep it up. Also, great job on that sub 1:00 single.

@Parker Z Ao12: 1:12.95 2/3 Very nice times and well done. It will be really hard to be close to you this next weekend. Keep up the practice and go for podium

@cubeshepherd Ao12: 1:12.98 3/3 With @Parker Z and my average, This is the closest I have seen 2 competitors in a race thread be, but great job to @Parker Z for just edging me out (pun intended)



Spoiler: Week 32 scrambles



1. (1.00) R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

2. 1.00 R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

3. 1.00 R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

4. 1.00 R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

5. 1.00 R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

6. 1.00 R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

7. 1.00 R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

8. 1.00 R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

9. 1.00 R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

10. 1.00 R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

11. 1.00 R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

12. (1.00) R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'





Spoiler: Round 33 scrambles



1. (1.00) R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

2. 1.00 R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

3. 1.00 R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

4. 1.00 R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

5. 1.00 R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

6. 1.00 R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

7. 1.00 R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

8. 1.00 R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

9. 1.00 R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

10. 1.00 R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

11. 1.00 R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

12. (1.00) R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'



Round 32 and 33 will most likely end on (June 1st). Good luck to all will be competing these next two weeks.


----------



## whatshisbucket (May 22, 2018)

Round 32
Sub-1:15
Galaxy v1
Generated By csTimer on 2018-5-21
avg of 12: 1:09.17

Time List:
1. 1:14.67 
2. 1:10.03 
3. 1:05.41 
4. 1:10.04 
5. (58.17) 
6. 1:11.37 
7. 1:06.71 
8. (1:14.92) 
9. 1:10.86 
10. 1:12.80 
11. 1:01.35 
12. 1:08.47 
Decent. @cubeshepherd your congratulations on my sub-1 single were a little premature since i didn't actually get one last week, but thanks!


----------



## Parker Z (May 22, 2018)

Round 32
Sub 1:15
Average of 12: 1:12.118 3/3

Times List:
1:12.076
1:07.086
1:09.346
(1:04.998)
1:20.136
1:14.324
1:13.884
(1:22.876)
1:12.68
1:11.85
1:06.504
1:13.294


----------



## whatshisbucket (May 23, 2018)

Round 33
Sub-1:10
Galaxy v1
Generated By csTimer on 2018-5-22
avg of 12: 1:10.14

Time List:
1. (1:02.57) 
2. 1:12.97 
3. 1:12.16 
4. 1:05.11 
5. 1:08.91 
6. (1:37.56) 
7. 1:06.09 
8. 1:04.73 
9. 1:11.25 
10. 1:13.39 
11. 1:18.27 
12. 1:08.51 
Oof.


----------



## GenTheThief (May 26, 2018)

Round 32
Non magnetic v1
ZZ-Spike
Race to sub 60
Average: 63.60

60.56, 68.18, 60.38, 59.19, 62.60, 64.83, (58.77), 59.26, (87.85), 66.49, 68.46, 66.06

Annoying 60 flat singles. 1:27 fail was an eo mess up.
Decent average though, hoping for another official sub 1 average 1.
Still would be okay with around 63.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 4, 2018)

Round 32
Road to officially sub 1:40
avg of 12: 1:37.84 1/3

Time List:
1. 1:34.37 
2. 1:41.76 
3. 1:35.62 
4. 1:40.97 
5. (1:25.73) 
6. (1:44.16) 
7. 1:33.51 
8. 1:37.87 
9. 1:39.15 
10. 1:42.51 
11. 1:34.05 
12. 1:38.63 

Round 33
Road to officially sub 1:40
avg of 12: 1:38.84 2/3

Time List:
1. (1:47.62) 
2. 1:44.52 
3. 1:33.58 
4. 1:37.95 
5. 1:39.73 
6. 1:33.41 
7. (1:31.72) 
8. 1:36.94 
9. 1:44.44 
10. 1:41.26 
11. 1:36.01 
12. 1:40.51


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 4, 2018)

Round 32 and 33 Results: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1EdLcqWwKTRtfl6SJHRiNXQxxLrbLJFJj0jAdnn5cvaA/edit#gid=0
I will update the spreadsheet during the week once I have the time to do so.


Race to sub 1:40 officially:
@cubeshepherd Ao12 for Round 32: 1:37.84 1/3
@cubeshepherd Ao12 for Round 33: 1:38.84 2/3

Race to sub 1:15
@whatshisbucket Ao12 for Round 32: 1:09.17 3/3 Congratulations on graduating sub 1:15, great job.

@Parker Z Ao12 for Round 32: 1:12.11 3/3 Yea! Another graduate for this week. Well done @Parker Z and keep it up.

Race to sub 1:10
@whatshisbucket Ao12 for Round 33: 1:10.14 0/3 So close, but hopefully this week is better for you.

Race to sub 1:00
@GenTheThief Ao12 for Round 32: 1:03.60 Close and sorry that this week was not great. Get your goal this week




Spoiler: Round 34 Scrambles



1. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

2. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

3. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

4. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

5. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

6. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

7. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

8. R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

9. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

10. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

11. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

12. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U




Round 34 will most likely end on (June 8th). Good luck to all will be competing these next two weeks, and I will try to get the new scrambles on the date that I have.


----------



## whatshisbucket (Jun 5, 2018)

Round 34
Sub-1:10
Galaxy v1
Generated By csTimer on 2018-6-5
avg of 12: 1:11.94

Time List:
1. 1:14.33 
2. 1:16.09 
3. 1:07.82 
4. 1:16.56 
5. 1:13.11 
6. 1:08.56 
7. (1:35.28) 
8. 1:09.87 
9. 1:11.64 
10. 1:08.75 
11. 1:12.70 
12. (1:06.57) 
Oof.


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 7, 2018)

Round 34
Galaxy v2 M
Race to sub-46
ao12: 48.776 0/3

53.366
47.165
(58.834)
44.999
49.400
46.533
46.300
52.401
(44.236)
49.032
50.663
47.899

So apparently the weather decided to get really hot as soon as I started my average... My hands were so sweaty the whole time. So many things went wrong, including putting cross edges in the wrong spot, putting a pair in the wrong spot, getting a +2... Total disaster overall. Hopefully next week there are better conditions.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 9, 2018)

Round 34 Results:

Race to sub 1:10
@whatshisbucket Ao12: 1:11.94 0/3 Sorry to see that this week was not great for you, but hopefully it is better this week.

Race to sub 46
@CuberStache Ao12: 48.77 0/3 Welcome to this Race thread, it is great to have you here.



Spoiler: Round 35 Scrambles



1. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

2. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

3. R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

4. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

5. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

6. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

7. R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

8. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

9. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

10. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

11. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

12. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'



Round 35 will most likely end on (June 15th). Good luck to all will be competing this week. I have not been able to update the spreadsheet yet, but I will really try to get it done this week.


----------



## whatshisbucket (Jun 9, 2018)

Round 35
Sub-1:10
Galaxy v1
Generated By csTimer on 2018-6-9
avg of 12: 1:08.10

Time List:
1. (1:12.47)
2. 1:06.62 
3. (1:02.02) 
4. 1:10.21 
5. 1:07.70 
6. 1:06.76 
7. 1:10.48 
8. 1:11.50 
9. 1:07.47 
10. 1:08.23 
11. 1:07.78 
12. 1:04.21 
Nice consistency.


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 11, 2018)

Round 35
Sub-46
Galaxy v2 M
ao12: 47.342 0/3

48.489
48.679
47.167
(51.640)
47.454
51.270
45.960
47.726
44.747
44.524
47.403
(41.239)

Gave myself an extra on scramble two because my brother decided to come in and bug me during the second solve.
Another bad average, but I have no excuse this week. Nice single at the end though


----------



## Shantanu Wanivadekar (Jun 13, 2018)

i am new to this thread
when i input the scrambles by copy pasting in input section of cstimer it doesnt work 
what should i do 
i like to start and end an average without doing any extra work 
i.e. why


----------



## whatshisbucket (Jun 13, 2018)

Shantanu Wanivadekar said:


> i am new to this thread
> when i input the scrambles by copy pasting in input section of cstimer it doesnt work
> what should i do
> i like to start and end an average without doing any extra work
> i.e. why


Either you can delete all the line breaks in the scrambles (so 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U becomes
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U) or you can just not try to input them in cstimer.


----------



## Shantanu Wanivadekar (Jun 15, 2018)

whatshisbucket said:


> Either you can delete all the line breaks in the scrambles (so
> R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
> R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
> R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U becomes
> R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U) or you can just not try to input them in cstimer.


thanks


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 16, 2018)

Round 35
Sub 1:40 officially
avg of 12: 1:44.63 0/3 Well that went really bad, especially the beginning 

Time List:
1. (1:55.25) 
2. 1:50.35 
3. 1:48.73 
4. 1:52.11 
5. 1:40.51 
6. 1:38.62 
7. 1:44.14 
8. 1:45.01 
9. (1:32.04) 
10. 1:43.87 
11. 1:37.96 
12. 1:45.01


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 18, 2018)

Round 35 Results:

Race to sub 1:10
@whatshisbucket Ao12: 1:08.10 1/3 Great job and keep it up.

Race to sub 46
@CuberStache Ao12: 47.34 0/3 Although not the goal, you were closer the last week.

Race to sub 1:40 officially
@cubeshepherd Ao12: 1:44.63 0/3 Terrible



Spoiler: Round 36 scrambles



1. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

2. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

3. R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

4. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

5. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

6. R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

7. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

8. R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

9. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

10. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

11. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

12. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U



Round 36 will most likely end on (June 22nd). Good luck to all will be competing this week.


----------



## whatshisbucket (Jun 20, 2018)

Round 36
Sub-1:10
Galaxy v1
Generated By csTimer on 2018-6-20
avg of 12: 1:05.78

Time List:
1. 1:03.95 
2. 1:10.64 
3. (59.92) 
4. 1:09.30 
5. 1:00.25 
6. (1:14.59) 
7. 1:11.94 
8. 1:01.25 
9. 1:01.49 
10. 1:06.80 
11. 1:03.87 
12. 1:08.30 
Not too bad.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 26, 2018)

Round 36 Results:

Race to sub 1:10
@whatshisbucket Ao12: 1:05.78 2/3 Nice solves and average. One more week left to graduate.



Spoiler: Round 37 Scrambles



1. R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

2. R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

3. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

4. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

5. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

6. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

7. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

8. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

9. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

10. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

11. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

12. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U





Spoiler: Round 38 Scrambles



1. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

2. R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

3. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

4. R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

5. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

6. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

7. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

8. R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

9. R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

10. R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

11. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

12. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'



Round 37 and 38 will most likely end on (July 6th). Good luck to all will be competing this week. I am really sorry about forgetting to post the result and new scrambles this last week. I have posted scrambles for this week and next due to the lateness of this weeks scrambles, meaning you should have plenty of time to do both weeks worth of scrambles.


----------



## whatshisbucket (Jun 26, 2018)

Round 37
Sub-1:10
Galaxy v1
Generated By csTimer on 2018-6-26
avg of 12: 59.05

Time List:
1. 57.44 
2. 1:00.80 
3. (1:05.14) 
4. 1:01.44 
5. 1:00.72 
6. 58.39 
7. 1:03.47 
8. 53.25 
9. 53.47 
10. (52.97) 
11. 59.47 
12. 1:02.04
Wow. Overall PB ao12, solves 6-10 were overall PB ao5 by a large margin.


----------



## whatshisbucket (Jun 29, 2018)

Round 38
Sub-1:05
Galaxy v1
Generated By csTimer on 2018-6-29
avg of 12: 1:04.97

Time List:
1. (59.22) 
2. 1:06.98 
3. 1:06.48 
4. 1:00.45 
5. (1:16.07) 
6. 1:01.34 
7. 1:04.12 
8. 1:01.69 
9. 1:05.24 
10. 1:04.60 
11. 1:08.06 
12. 1:10.74 
Not that great. Every single solve was worse than last week's average.


----------



## GC1998 (Jul 3, 2018)

Round 37
Race to Sub-4:30 (1/3)

Average of 12: 4:27.41 

Time List:
1. 3:27.00
2. 5:06.76
3. 5:18.74
4. 4.14.70
5. 5:06.29
6. 4:02.30
7. 3:44.14
8. 5:11.15
9. 4:18.62
10. 4:37.25
11. 4:19.23
12. 3:53.68

Really good for me. With a pb at the start too


----------



## nms777 (Jul 5, 2018)

Round 38
sub-2:00
ShengShou
ao12: 2:08.392

1. 2:01.969
2. 2:00.888
3. (1:40.282)
4. 2:01.802
5. 2:20.449
6. 2:23.150
7. 2:04.084
8. 1:44.995
9. 2:07.157
10. 2:10.874
11. (2:37.206)
12. 2:28.559

This was my first megaminx session in a few weeks so it didn't turn out good overall but I got my second best single.


----------



## GC1998 (Jul 6, 2018)

Round 38
Race to Sub-4:30 (2/3)

Average: 4:03.30
Time List:

1. 7:55.93
2. 4:16.33
3. 4:47.84
4. 3:52.20
5. 4:05.78
6. 3:44.47
7. 4:11.77
8. 3:33.81
9. 3:58.33
10. 4:13.83
11. 3:22.73
12. 3:48.63

That first one was so bad, I messed up completely and was solving most of it again! 11 was a new pb! On the whole pretty good. Still "relatively" new to speed megaminxing, so i'll get my sub-4:30 target next week and start aiming for a sub-4:00!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 6, 2018)

GC1998 said:


> Round 38
> Race to Sub-4:30 (2/3)
> 
> Average: 4:03.30
> ...


Welcome to this race thread @GC1998 . What Megaminx are you using?


----------



## GC1998 (Jul 6, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Welcome to this race thread @GC1998 . What Megaminx are you using?



I'm currently using my girlfriend's megaminx which is just a random one her parents got her. After a bit of googling, it could be a shengshou, not sure.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 6, 2018)

GC1998 said:


> I'm currently using my girlfriend's megaminx which is just a random one her parents got her. After a bit of googling, it could be a shengshou, not sure.


I see, thank you for letting me know. If you are looking at getting a new Megaminx (or your own), I would highly recommend the X-Man Galaxy v2 M sculpted, or if you want that same cube but a little cheaper then the non magnetized version is also really good. That should/will help your times a lot especially once you start to get faster.


----------



## GC1998 (Jul 6, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> I see, thank you for letting me know. If you are looking at getting a new Megaminx (or your own), I would highly recommend the X-Man Galaxy v2 M sculpted, or if you want that same cube but a little cheaper then the non magnetized version is also really good. That should/will help your times a lot especially once you start to get faster.



Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 9, 2018)

So after thinking this over (Posting new scrambles and results that is), I deiced that I will be posting new scrambles for this thread every week on Tuesdays. I am doing this because with trying to do this thread and all the others on the same day (which has been mostly Fridays) it takes about 1 hour or so to enter all the results and info, so I would like to now have every day with a different event. Thanks


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 9, 2018)

Round 37
Race To Sub:60
Galaxy v1
ZZ-Spike
Average: 1:01.70

1:05.85, 1:00.96, 1:03.25, 59.78, 56.83, 1:01.26, 1:03.98, 59.69, (52.39), (1:12.54), 1:07.95, 57.43

This is actually pretty good.
Failed sub1 on 2 by locking up during the gross PLL.

Round 38
Average: 1:04.14
57.63, 1:06.92, 1:05.87, 1:04.18, 1:06.38, 1:04.54, 1:04.16, (55.83), 1:05.26, 1:02.52, 1:03.89, (1:09.53)

A little bit worse than usual, but I haven't practiced much mega recently.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 23, 2018)

Hey all. I have been ridiculously these last several weeks and I have forgotten to update the race threads. I do sincerely apologize for that and I will try to be better at updating the race threads starting next week.

With that all being said, if someone would not mind posting new scrambles for this week, that would be greatly appreciated. If you do not want to worry about the previous results from the past weeks, I will update that next week after I get back from Nationals. I will take back over next week, but since I have a lot going on these next couple of days (not least because I need to pack and leave on Wednesday for Nats), if someone is interested in competing in this race thread and would like to post new scrambles that would be great. Thank you all for being patient and I do again apologize for falling behind on this thread.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 23, 2018)

Round 40 scrambles:


Spoiler



1. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
2. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
3. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
4. R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
5. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
6. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
7. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
8. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
9. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
10. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
11. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
12. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U



Ends next week i guess. I'm not going to keep track of who graduated, you should be able to know whether or not you did well enough.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 24, 2018)

GenTheThief said:


> Round 40 scrambles:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Thank you very much @GenTheThief for helping for this week. It is much appreciated and I will try and get back into posting new scrambles soon.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 24, 2018)

Round 40
Race to sub: 60
Average: 63.31
67.91, 64.48, (50.73), 66.33, 65.24, 55.38, 61.48, (73.99), 66.66, 65.62, 60.05, 60.04

Good singles+bad single=okay average. Lol singles at the end.
Not bad, but it could've been better. Most of them were around 65 and it was only saved by a good solve and two decent ones.

Also, I'm going to get a magnetic v2 soon so that'll be really cool. I don't know that my times will drop by much as my non magnetic v1 is pretty good.
Also, I officially failed sub1 with a m v2 and officially broke sub1 with my non m v1 at the finals of the same comp... Still, I'm excited.


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 1, 2018)

Spoiler: round 41



1. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' 
2. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
3. R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' 
4. R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' 
5. R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
 R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' 
6. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
7. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' 
8. R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
9. R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' 
10. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' 
11. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' 
12. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 1, 2018)

Round 41
RTS: 60
Average: 60.78

1:02.97, (1:07.53), 53.78, 1:04.53, 1:06.34, 57.95, 1:00.57, 1:03.29, 1:02.89, 56.21, (48.02), 59.22

PB single I think.
Funny, it felt really smooth, but I wasn't pushing TPS at all, and my LL case wasn't that good either.

Good average.


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 6, 2018)

Been a while since I've done this, but it looks like I was 0/3 going for sub-3:00 last time.

Round 41
To sub-3:00
Ao12: 2:58.09 (1/3)

(2:23.95), 3:10.30, 3:00.75, (3:36.92), 2:34.57, 3:19.05, 2:40.18, 2:24.61, 3:16.60, 3:10.25, 2:59.48, 3:05.13

Consistency FTW! 7 sup-3, but still managed to pull off a sub-3:00 Ao12!


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 9, 2018)

oh yeah. this exists.
well, it's been over a week so i guess it can end.



Spoiler: Round 42



1. R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' 
2. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' 
3. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' 
4. R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
5. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
6. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' 
7. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
8. R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' 
9. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
10. R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' 
11. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' 
12. R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 9, 2018)

Round 42
RTS: 60
Average: 59.37

(52.54), 54.53, 57.68, 1:00.38, 1:01.81, (1:05.57), 1:04.99, 1:05.47, 1:01.29, 55.24, 57.92, 54.39

yay
1/3

the v2 is definitely better, but now i need to try it magneticless.


----------



## whatshisbucket (Aug 13, 2018)

Round 42
Sub-1:05
Galaxy v1
Generated By csTimer on 2018-8-12
avg of 12: 1:03.83

Time List:
1. 1:04.84 
2. 1:00.23 
3. 59.05 
4. 59.22 
5. (1:11.17) 
6. 1:05.83 
7. 57.30 
8. 1:07.01 
9. 1:10.37 
10. 1:07.99 
11. 1:06.44 
12. (53.64) 
Really up and down average. 1/3


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 30, 2018)

Round 42 results.

Race to sub 60
@GenTheThief Ao12: 59.37 - 1/3 Great job.

Race to sub1:05
@whatshisbucket Ao12: 1:08.83 - 1/3 Well done, and nice single.



Spoiler: Round 43 Scrambles



1. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 

2. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 

3. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 

4. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

5. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 

6. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 

7. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

8. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 

9. R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

10. R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

11. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

12. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'



Round 43 will end on September 7th, 2018. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 6, 2018)

Round 43
Race to sub-43
Ao12: 45.45 0/3 Oof

45.38
44.72
(49.61)
46.38
46.53
42.34
47.94
47.27
43.14
(38.96)
47.88
42.98

Well that sucked. I set a somewhat ambitious goal, but I should be averaging sub-44 already.

P.S. Sorry for dropping off the face of the earth this past summer. I was very busy.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 8, 2018)

Round 43 results.

Race to sub 43
@CuberStache Ao12: 45.45 0/3 It is great to have you back @CuberStache, and no need to apologize. Nice single as well : )



Spoiler: Round 44 scrambles



1. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 

2. R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 

3. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 

4. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 

5. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 

6. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

7. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 

8. R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

9. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 

10. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

11. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 

12. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U



Round 44 will end on September 14th, 2018. Good luck to all that will be competing this week, and hopefully I have the time to do so as well.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 9, 2018)

Round 44
Sub 1:30
avg of 12: 1:26.76 1/3

Time List:
1. 1:24.82 
2. 1:19.96 
3. (1:14.98) 
4. 1:27.82 
5. 1:33.52 
6. 1:21.62 
7. 1:30.37 
8. (1:35.67) 
9. 1:25.36 
10. 1:27.83 =
11. 1:23.62 
12. 1:32.70


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 15, 2018)

Round 44 results.

Race to sub 1:30
@cubeshepherd Ao12: *1:26.76 1/3 *



Spoiler: Round 45 scrambles



1. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

2. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 

3. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 

4. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

5. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 

6. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 

7. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 

8. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

9. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

10. R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 

11. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

12. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'



Round 45 will most likely end on September 21st, 2018. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## DhruvA (Sep 17, 2018)

Race to sub 1:10
ao12- 1:11.469
1:13.114, 1:11.433, 1:11.307, (1:06.931), 1:10.105, 1:10.372, 1:12.017, 1:17.805, 1:09.531, 1:09.579, 1:09.425, (1:20.312)


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 18, 2018)

Round 45
Race to sub-43
ao12: 44.12 0/3

45.46
45.58
44.78
42.35
40.09
45.43
(48.62)
40.19
(36.78)
44.10
46.87
46.44

One great single and a couple nice solves thrown in with all this garbage


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 21, 2018)

Round 45
Sub 1:30
avg of 12: 1:31.81 0/3

Time List:
1. 1:36.52 
2. 1:29.26 
3. 1:22.42 
4. 1:32.15 
5. (1:14.25)
6. 1:37.24 
7. (1:42.91) 
9. 1:36.22 
10. 1:22.52 
11. 1:31.12 
12. 1:33.86


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 22, 2018)

Round 45 results.

@CuberStache - Sub 43 - Ao12: 44.12 0/3 Well there is not much I can say that you did not : ) Nice singles, and decent average.
@DhruvA - Sub 1:10 - *Ao12: 1:11.46 * 0/3 Hopefully next time it is better for you.
@cubeshepherd - Sub 1:30 - Ao12: *1:31.81 0/3
*


Spoiler: Round 46 scrambles



1. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

2. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

3. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 

4. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 

5. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

6. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 

7. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 

8. R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 

9. R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

10. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 

11. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

12. R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'



Round 46 will most likely end on September 28th, 2018. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## GC1998 (Sep 26, 2018)

Round 46
Race to Sub-4:30 (still 2/3 from ages ago)

Average of 12: 3:55.92

1. 4:08.44
2. 4:42.32
3. 4:27.41
4. 4:33.98
5. 3:40.17
6. 4:02.03
7. 3:11.03
8. 3:28.06
9. 3:58.53
10. 3:54.58
11. 3:44.24
12. 3:21.77

Really good. Got into the swing after the first 4.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 6, 2018)

Round 46 results.

@GC1998 - Sub 4:30 - Ao12: *3:55.92 2/3 Well done on that average. I hope that this week (or when ever you compete again) is just as good for you in not better.*



Spoiler: Round 46 results



1. R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

2. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

3. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 

4. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 

5. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 

6. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 

7. R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 

8. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 

9. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 

10. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

11. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 

12. R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U


 
Round 47 will most likely end on October 12th, 2018. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## GC1998 (Oct 6, 2018)

Round 47
Race to sub-4:00 (I think I actually graduated last week as I said I was 2/3 at the start. Aiming for sub-4 now)

Average of 12: 3:46.14

1. 3:08.79 (wow 2 seconds away from my pb)
2. 4:07.31 (darn it, messed up last layer!)
3. (3:04.80) (could've been under 3 if I didn't mess up the last layer! Still a new pb though. Think I'll rechange my goal to sub-3:30 maybe)
4. 3:57.05
5. 4:05.32
6. 3:48.34
7. 3:43.46
8. 3:10.12
9. 4:00.67
10. (4:35.27) (messed up last layer again)
11. 3:41.11
12. 3:59.18 (whoops, dropped the cube at the start)

Very good! I'll keep my new-new target at 3:30 and keep working towards that.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Nov 4, 2018)

Round 47 results.

@GC1998 - Sub 4:00 - Ao12: *3:46.14 1/3 *Great job and keep it up.



Spoiler: Round 48 scrambles



1. R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 

2. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 

3. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 

4. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

5. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 

6. R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 

7. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 

8. R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

9. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 

10. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 

11. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
 R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

12. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U



Round 48 will most likely end on November 9th, 2018. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Cuberstache (Nov 28, 2018)

Round 48
Race to sub-43
ao12: 44.88 0/3
47.73
(39.69)
43.57
44.12
47.01
45.33
(49.11)
44.01
46.57
42.30
48.17
39.95

Ughhhhhh...... Too much college, not enough practice.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 16, 2019)

Well after a long break from updating these threads, I will start them up again. I will keep the rounds going from the number it was last at, but for anyone that has posted here previously, please post a new goal you are going for, and all will start at 0/3 for success. 

For anyone new to this thread, each week I will post a new set of scrambles for everyone to use, and once you have completed your solves, post your times with the scrambles here and if you get your goal 3 weeks in a row, then you will graduate, and you can then set a new goal. If however you get your goal one week, but fail the next week then you will be reset to 0/3. Please see older posts above for any thoughts you might have, or post them and I will get back to you. Additionally, if you miss a week, then no worries and you will keep your progress from your last post. 

I will update everyone's results at the end of the week and post new scrambles each Sunday evening.


Lastly, please post your posts like this:

Round 46
Race to Sub-4:30

Average of 12: 3:55.92

1. 4:08.44
2. 4:42.32
3. 4:27.41
4. 4:33.98
5. 3:40.17
6. 4:02.03
7. 3:11.03
8. 3:28.06
9. 3:58.53
10. 3:54.58
11. 3:44.24
12. 3:21.77

So without further to do, here is the new set of scrambles for this week:



Spoiler: Round 47 Scrambles



1. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

2. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 

3. R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 

4. R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 

5. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

6. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

7. R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 

8. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 

9. R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

10. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 

11. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

12. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'



Round will end on Sunday, December 22nd, 2019. Best of luck to all competing this week.


----------



## KingCanyon (Dec 16, 2019)

Yes! Thanks for updating this. I want to improve on megaminx.


----------



## Cuberstache (Dec 16, 2019)

Round 47
Race to sub-38

Average of 12: 39.90 (0/3)

1. 40.23
2. 36.39
3. 36.64
4. 42.07
5. 40.60
6. 40.71
7. 41.74
8. (42.67)
9. 40.25
10. (36.19)
11. 39.42
12. 40.94

Garbage. I've been practicing more 3BLD than mega recently and I want to get back into mega.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 23, 2019)

*Round 47 results.*
@CuberStache - Sub 38 - Ao12: 39.90 (0/3)



Spoiler: Round 48 Scrambles



1. R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

2. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

3. R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

4. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

5. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

6. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

7. R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

8. R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

9. R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

10. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

11. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

12. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U



Round 48 will end on December 29th, 2019. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Cuberstache (Dec 30, 2019)

I know this round is technically over but since you haven't posted new scrambles yet...

Round 47
Race to sub-38

Average of 12: 39.71 (0/3)


1. 36.78
2. 40.15
3. 39.24
4. (44.19)
5. 41.35
6. 43.13
7. (34.27)
8. 40.28
9. 38.04
10. 39.51
11. 40.30
12. 38.29

Awful again


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 30, 2019)

CuberStache said:


> I know this round is technically over but since you haven't posted new scrambles yet...
> 
> Round 47
> Race to sub-38
> ...


Darn, I completely forgot last night to post new scrambles. I apologise for that and will get them posted tonight.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 6, 2020)

*Round 48 results.*
@CuberStache - Sub 38 - Ao12: 39.71 (0/3)



Spoiler: Round 49 Scrambles



1. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 

2. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 

3. R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

4. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

5. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 

6. R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 

7. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 

8. R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 

9. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 

10. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

11. R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

12. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'




Round 49 will end on January 12th, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 14, 2020)

*Round 49 results.*
No new results to post.



Spoiler: Round 50 Scrambles



1. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 

2. R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

3. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

4. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 

5. R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

6. R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 

7. R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

8. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

9. R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 

10. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 

11. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

12. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U



Round 50 will end on January 19th, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Cuberstache (Jan 20, 2020)

cubeshepherd said:


> Round 50 will end on January 19th, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


Don't worry, you have someone this week!

Round 50
Race to sub-38

Average of 12: 39.29 (0/3)


1. (33.89)
2. (51.62) [Messed up star and unlucky PLL]
3. 45.21 [Bad PLL again]
4. 38.30
5. 36.28
6. 39.04
7. 39.18
8. 38.76
9. 42.04 [More sucky PLLs]
10. 38.78
11. 35.40
12. 39.92

Not as bad, but the counting sup-40s really hurt me. Also, only three times under my goal, so that's not great either.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 21, 2020)

Will get results and new scrambles posted tomorrow (Tuesday).


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 22, 2020)

*Round 50 results.*
@CuberStache - Sub 38 - Ao12: 39.29 (0/3)



Spoiler: Round 51 Scrambles



1. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

2. R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

3. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 

4. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 

5. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

6. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

7. R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 

8. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 

9. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

10. R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

11. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 

12. R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'




Round 51 will end on January 26th, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Cuberstache (Jan 30, 2020)

cubeshepherd said:


> Round 51 will end on January 26th, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.



Round 51
Race to sub-38 1/3
ao12: 36.29

1. 35.44
2. (DNF (41.15))
3. 36.83
4. 40.89
5. 33.93
6. 36.98
7. 35.06
8. 35.08
9. 39.76
10. 33.95
11. 35.88
12. (32.63)

Yay, actually good!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 30, 2020)

*Round 51 results.*
@CuberStache - Sub 38 - Ao12: 36.29 (1/3)



Spoiler: Round 52 Scrambles



1. R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 

2. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 

3. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

4. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 

5. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

6. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 

7. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 

8. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

9. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 

10. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 

11. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

12. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'



PLEASE NOTE: Due to the way that my schedule is working currently, I will be for a while posting new results on Monday's as that will work better.

Round 52 will end on February 3, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 9, 2020)

*Round 52 results.*
No new results


Spoiler: Round 53 scrambles



1. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 

2. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 

3. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

4. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 

5. R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

6. R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 

7. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

8. R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 

9. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 

10. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

11. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

12. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'



Round 53 will end on February 17, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 14, 2020)

cubeshepherd said:


> Round 53 will end on February 17, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


Round 53
Race to sub-38 0/3
ao12: 39.79

1. 36.36
2. 36.49
3. (58.86)
4. 40.74
5. (34.51)
6. 42.69
7. 39.21
8. 36.74
9. 46.95
10. 43.22
11. 37.18
12. 38.35

Trash. I've had a lot of stuff going on recently, so I haven't practiced much. I had a lot of trouble with PLL in this average.


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 31, 2020)

*Round 53 results.*
@CuberStache - Sub 38 - Ao12: 39.79 (0/3)



Spoiler: Round 54 Scrambles



1. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
2. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
3. R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
4. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
5. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
6. R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
7. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
8. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
9. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
10. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
11. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
12. R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-03-31 11:49:47



Round 54 will end on April 7, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 31, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Round 54 will end on April 7, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.



Round 54
Race to sub-38
ao12: 38.80 (0/3)

1. 37.13
2. 38.33
3. (44.54)
4. 40.72
5. 35.16
6. 43.47
7. (34.62)
8. 41.64
9. 38.83
10. 35.17
11. 40.26
12. 37.25

Garbage, way too many sup-40s.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Mar 31, 2020)

Round 54
Race to Sub-2:15
Ao12: 2:11.45

1: 2:18.19
2: 1:57.77
3: 2:08.06
4: 2:06.85
5: 2:03.80
6: 2:01.50
7: 2:30.90
8: 2:15.87
9: 2:00.16
10: (1:47.08)
11: (2:34.31)
12: 2:31.48

Started good, fell apart at the end
But overall pretty good
Wow you’re fast


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 10, 2020)

*Round 54 results.*
@CuberStache - Sub 38 - Ao12: 38.80 (0/3)
@I'm A Cuber - Sub 2:15 - Ao12: 2:11.45 (1/3)



Spoiler: Round 55/56 Scrambles



1. R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
2. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
3. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
4. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
5. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
6. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
7. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
8. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
9. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
10. R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
11. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
12. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U



Round 55 will end on April 16, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 17, 2020)

No new results, so I'll keep the same scrambles. Round 56 will end next week whenever I remember to do it. I didn't compete because I haven't been practicing a lot of megaminx lately and my times kinda suck.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 26, 2020)

Round 56
Goal: sub 1:15

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-26
avg of 12: 1:15.859 (0/3)

Time List:
26. 1:28.269 
27. 1:09.771 
28. 1:29.219 
29. 1:12.408 
30. 1:17.322 
31. 1:15.693 
32. 1:17.372 
33. 1:18.217 
34. 1:07.637 
35. 1:06.834 
36. 1:13.595 
37. 1:18.303


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 27, 2020)

Round 55/56
Race to sub: 55
Ao12: 58.95

55.45, (53.04), 54.60, 1:01.54, 1:00.09, 1:00.13, 59.34, (1:08.76), 59.81, 1:04.68, 56.01, 57.81


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 1, 2020)

@CuberStache can we do round 57? I can take over if you don't want to do it anymore


----------



## Cuberstache (May 1, 2020)

*Round 56 results.*
@Micah Morrison - Sub 1:15 - Ao12: 1:15.859 (0/3)
@GenTheThief - Sub 55 - Ao12: 58.95 (0/3)



Spoiler: Round 57 Scrambles



1. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
2. R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
3. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
4. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
5. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
6. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
7. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
8. R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
9. R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
10. R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
11. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
12. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U



Round 57 will end on May 10th, 2020 (probably). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 2, 2020)

Goal: 
Sub-1:30
Times: 
1:27.04
1:26.85
1:35.60
1:29.78
1:28.75
1:25.09
1:40.02
1:29.07
1:37.10
1:27.44
1:24.79
1:31.00

1:29.77 ao12
Barely squeezed it out


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 2, 2020)

Round 57
Goal: sub 1:15

ao12: 1:13.878 (1/3)

1:01.183
1:25.801
1:24.545
1:15.832
1:09.967
1:11.124
1:19.854
1:08.244
1:12.814
1:07.995
1:16.403
1:12.003


----------



## KingCanyon (May 3, 2020)

Round 57
Cube: Galaxy
Goal: Sub 1:35
Average: 1:29.74

1. 1:34.24
2. 1:25.30
3. 1:24.23
4. 1:20.64
5. 1:30.43
6. (1:37.45)
7. (1:18.48)
8. 1:33.65
9. 1:35.82
10. 1:33.42
11. 1:32.03
12. 1:27.60

Comment: This average was absolutely insane! It is a PB ao12. The 1:18 was PB single and first sub 1:20! I hope I can keep these kind of averages up.


----------



## Cuberstache (May 9, 2020)

Round 57
Race to sub-38 (0/3)
avg of 12: 40.02

1. 39.89
2. 45.23
3. 35.89
4. 43.82+
5. 38.92
6. (49.81)
7. 41.02
8. 42.16
9. 37.55
10. (32.90)
11. 39.36
12. 36.35

I don't understand how this was so bad


----------



## GenTheThief (May 10, 2020)

Round 57
Race to sub: 55
average ao12: 1:03.22

58.20, (57.15), (1:10.07), 1:06.74, 1:03.54, 1:06.63, 59.74, 1:00.19, 57.47, 1:04.57, 1:01.72, 1:07.55


big rip
barely any sub 60s.
not good, but it _felt_ fine ish


----------



## Cuberstache (May 10, 2020)

*Round 57 results.*
@Sub1Hour - Sub 1:30 - Ao12: 1:29.77 (1/3)
@Micah Morrison - Sub 1:15 - Ao12: 1:13.878 (1/3)
@KingCanyon - Sub 1:35 - Ao12: 1:29.74 (1/3)
@CuberStache - Sub 38 - Ao12: 40.02 (0/3)
@GenTheThief - Sub 55 - Ao12: 1:03.22 (0/3)



Spoiler: Round 58 Scrambles



1. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
2. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
3. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
4. R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
5. R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
6. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
7. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
8. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
9. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
10. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
11. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
12. R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'



Round 58 will end on May 17th, 2020 (I'm syncing this up with updating my quest thread so it should be Sundays consistently now). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 10, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> @Micah Morrison - Sub 1:15 - Ao12: 1:13.878 (0/3)


@CuberStache I should be 1/3 right?


----------



## Cuberstache (May 10, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> @CuberStache I should be 1/3 right?


Yep, sorry about that, fixed.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 16, 2020)

Goal: Sub 1:15 (2/3)
Method: Westlund
Cube: X-Man Galaxy V2 M

Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-16
avg of 12: 1:10.886

Time List:
57. 1:09.585 
58. 1:04.845 
59. 1:12.846 
60. 1:17.071 
61. 1:05.888
62. 1:10.812 
63. 1:09.809 
64. 1:14.305 
65. 1:17.247 
66. 58.240 PB!!!
67. 1:15.133 
68. 1:08.563 

I've definitely been improving on mega. I just need to work on getting out of my bad habits like excessive U moves, inefficient f2l and s2l solutions, etc.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 16, 2020)

Round 57
Goal: Sub 1:30
Cube: Galaxy v2 M (With a lovely black side replacing white)
Method: Bálint

Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-16
avg of 12: 1:28.44 (2/3)

Time List:
1. 1:29.89
2. (1:45.89) 
3. 1:33.61 
4. 1:34.19
6. 1:23.34 
8. 1:37.22 
9. 1:22.97 
10. 1:26.33
11. (1:18.24) 
12. 1:26.50


1:18.24 is my new PB and my first sub-1:20. Does anyone else here use Bálint? I find it very fun since I just do whatever I see and reminds me of big cube edges since its so freestyle.


----------



## KingCanyon (May 17, 2020)

Round 58
Cube: Galaxy
Goal: Sub 1:35
Average: 1:33.60

1. 1:39.70
2. 1:24.19
3. (1:21.92+)
4. 1:23.70
5. 1:43.16
6. 1:33.40
7. 1:34.85
8. 1:44.50
9. 1:32.11
10. (1:49.06)
11. 1:26.38
12. 1:34.01

Comment: This average could of been a lot better if I didn’t count two solves over 1:40. I had a 1:23.27 PB mo3 with solves 2, 3, and 4. I just wish that I wouldn’t get solves over 1:40 anymore.


----------



## GenTheThief (May 17, 2020)

I'm doing these soon and will edit this post, so please don't close it yet.
E: update its 12:00 ct and rip it might take longer than i thought

Round: 58
Race to sub: 55
Average: 1:00.78

1:02.30, 57.95, (1:12.75), 1:03.76, (50.08), 1:11.21, 57.55, 1:12.27, 1:04.67, 54.51, 52.04, 51.55

So, uh, that was an interesting average to say the least. 3 solves over 70, and 3 solves at or under 52.
My F2L has felt overall really good; I had a couple well under 18-19 seconds, and most of them low 20. I guess I just fell apart in the S2L.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 17, 2020)

R57
Goal: Sub 2:05 (it was previously Sub 2:15, but I’m faster now)
(1/3)
Cube: Galaxy V2M
Ao12: 1:58.49
Don’t worry, I used your scrambles 


Spoiler: Solves



Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-17
avg of 12: 1:58.49

Time List:
1. (1:44.83) R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

2. 2:15.41+ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

3. 1:57.50 R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

4. 1:49.81 R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

5. 1:51.14 R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

6. 2:01.32 R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

7. 2:04.05 R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

8. 1:55.31 R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

9. 1:47.90 R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

10. (2:25.23) R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

11. 1:54.67 R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

12. 2:07.83 R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U


----------



## Cuberstache (May 18, 2020)

Round 58
Race to sub-38 (0/3)
Ao12: 40.68

1. 41.71
2. 38.37
3. 33.56
4. 37.82
5. 39.40 [Handscrambled because scrambles 4 and 5 are identical, can't believe no one else noticed that lmao]
6. 41.54
7. 45.50
8. 37.23 [7 and 8 are duplicates too lol, maybe I didn't give csTimer enough time to load]
9. 36.13
10. 49.38 [Wrong PLL ughhhh rip average]
11. 39.72
12. (DNF) [screwed up PLL again and gave up]

Trash


----------



## Cuberstache (May 18, 2020)

*Round 58 results.*
@Micah Morrison - Sub 1:15 - Ao12: 1:10.886 (2/3)
@Sub1Hour - Sub 1:30 - Ao12: 1:28.44 (2/3)
@KingCanyon - Sub 1:35 - Ao12: 1:33.60 (2/3)
@GenTheThief - Sub 55 - Ao12: 1:00.78 (0/3)
@I'm A Cuber - Sub 2:05 - Ao12: 1:58.49 (1/3)
@CuberStache - Sub 38 - Ao12: 40.68 (0/3)




Spoiler: Round 59 Scrambles



1. R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
2. R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
3. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
4. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
5. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
6. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
7. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
8. R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
9. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
10. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
11. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
12. R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U



Round 59 will end on May 24th, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 18, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> 5. 39.40 [Handscrambled because scrambles 4 and 5 are identical, can't believe no one else noticed that lmao]
> 
> 8. 37.23 [7 and 8 are duplicates too lol, maybe I didn't give csTimer enough time to load]
> 
> ...


lol I noticed it too just didn't know what to do about it so I ended up doing the same scramble.


----------



## Cuberstache (May 18, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> lol I noticed it too just didn't know what to do about it so I ended up doing the same scramble.


Use a new csTimer scramble or a handscramble if this happens again and let me know in your post.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 18, 2020)

but honestly I'm pretty inefficient on mega anyway so I would never end up doing the same solution twice.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 18, 2020)

Ok lol I must have messed up the scrambles, as I got two completely completely different cube states both times


----------



## KingCanyon (May 18, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Round 58
> Race to sub-38 (0/3)
> Ao12: 40.68
> 
> ...


Your trash average is my trash average, but a minute faster.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 21, 2020)

Round 59
Goal: Sub-1:30
Cube: Galaxy v2 M 
Method: Bálint 

Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-21
avg of 12: 1:29.88

Time List:
1. (1:18.83) 
2. 1:30.48 
3. 1:25.71 
4. 1:40.43 
5. 1:31.41 
6. 1:30.85 
7. 1:33.29 
8. 1:32.90 
9. 1:19.41 
10. 1:24.58 
11. 1:29.71 
12. (1:56.14) 


On 12 my F2L was very bad

(3/3)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 23, 2020)

R59, sub 1:45 (Balint, Galaxy v2M)
Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-23
avg of 12: *1:47.773*

Time List:
1:46.020, 1:50.948, 1:49.311, 1:55.584, 1:53.739, 1:40.076, 1:48.463, 1:43.807, (1:25.053), (2:14.676), 1:42.220, 1:47.560

meh


----------



## Cuberstache (May 24, 2020)

Round 59
Race to sub-38 (0/3)
Ao12: 38.21

1. 41.26
2. 42.43
3. 36.57
4. 36.59
5. (45.68)
6. 39.59
7. (35.70)
9. 36.49
10. 35.93
11. 36.98
12. 39.63

Honestly a solid average. I thought I had it at the end but I guess I didn't realize that the 42 counted. So close!


----------



## Cuberstache (May 24, 2020)

*Round 59 results.*
@Sub1Hour - Sub 1:30 - Ao12: 1:29.88 *(3/3)*
@Ordway Persyn - Sub 1:45 - Ao12: 1:47.773 (0/3)
@CuberStache - Sub 38 - Ao12: 38.21 (0/3)

Congrats to @Sub1Hour for graduating! Time to pick a new goal!



Spoiler: Round 60 Scrambles



1. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
2. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
3. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
4. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
5. R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
6. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
7. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
8. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
9. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
10. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
11. R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
12. R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U



Round 60 will end on May 31st, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 29, 2020)

Goal: sub 1:10
Cube: X-Man Galaxy V2 M

I don't know why I set this as my goal, my pb average of 12 is like 1:11 lol.


avg of 12: 1:09.820 (1/3)

Time List:
1. 1:10.240 
2. 1:08.900 
3. 1:09.060 
4. 1:07.010 
5. 1:11.470 
6. 1:10.200 
7. 1:06.390 
8. 1:16.320 
9. 1:07.930 
10. 1:09.070 
11. 1:13.030 
12. 1:11.290 


PB average of 12.


----------



## GenTheThief (May 29, 2020)

Round: 60
Race to Sub: 55
Average of 12: 1:00.19

Time List:
56.94, 54.54, 1:03.02, 1:01.22, 1:00.09, 1:01.21, 1:01.49, 1:01.76, 1:04.06, (1:04.35), 57.53, (53.98)

uh

very frustrating. You know you're slow when a 56 is exciting...
School is done though so I'll try to do at least 12-25 mega solves a day.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 30, 2020)

R60, sub 1:45 (Balint, Galaxy V2 M)
Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-29
avg of 12: *1:41.268*

Time List:
1:43.406, (1:31.420), 1:39.723, 1:42.155, 1:39.951, 1:49.244, (1:59.119), 1:36.761, 1:35.180, 1:47.102, 1:40.990, 1:38.171

decent


----------



## Cuberstache (May 31, 2020)

Round 60
Race to sub-38
ao12: 40.02 (0/3)

1. (57.31)
3. 39.30
4. 41.09
5. 39.09
6. 36.91
7. 46.69
8. 46.48
9. 38.47
10. 35.32
11. 38.00
12. (34.88)

Traaaaaash, many mistakes


----------



## Cuberstache (May 31, 2020)

*Round 60 results.*
@Owen Morrison - Sub 1:10 - Ao12: 1:09.820 (1/3)
@GenTheThief - Sub 55 - Ao12: 1:00.19 (0/3)
@Ordway Persyn - Sub 1:45 - Ao12: 1:41.268 (1/3)
@CuberStache - Sub 38 - Ao12: 40.02 (0/3)



Spoiler: Round 61 Scrambles



1. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
2. R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
3. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
4. R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
5. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
6. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
7. R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
8. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
9. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
10. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
11. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
12. R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'



Round 61 will end on June 7th, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

Round 61
Cube: X Man Galaxy V2 M
Goal: sub 1:10 (2/3)

Average of 12: 1:09.89

1. 1:07.90

2. 1:12.33

3. 1:11.26

4. 1:05.94

5. 1:14.06

6. 1:04.43

7. 1:04.93

8. 1:09.91

9. 1:27.27

10. 1:11.39

11. 1:06.53

12. 1:14.66

Just barely got under 1:10.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 5, 2020)

I took a break from this thread to work on fixing bad habits but I'll resume now.

Goal: Sub 1:15

avg of 12: 1:06.972 (3/3)

Time List:
1:07.870
1:11.470
1:18.735
1:03.780
1:14.766
1:07.939
59.302
1:17.226
59.035
1:06.209
1:02.124
53.929 absolutely smashed my PB. I preserved a free pair and never stopped going from there.

overall great average. It was a PB ao12. Fixing my bad habits of being inefficient and doing excessive U moves has really helped my times. Now all I have to work on is lookahead and finishing 4LLL and then I can hopefully be sub 1:00


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 6, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I took a break from this thread to work on fixing bad habits but I'll resume now.
> 
> Goal: Sub 1:15
> 
> ...



Dude, good job! Huge props for finding your bad habits and fixing them instead of being lazy and waiting until it becomes impossible to fix them.


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 6, 2020)

Switched to the yuhu v2. I didn't realize I had to buy black pieces separately so they haven't come yet. I'm not expecting a good average at all.

Round 61
Race to sub-38 (0/3)
ao12: 39.65

1. 43.77
2. (DNF(45.60))
3. 33.53
4. 42.52
5. 39.63
6. 37.59
7. 40.71
8. 39.54
9. 39.12
10. 40.27
11. 39.83
12. (33.42)

Yep, it sucked. Two good singles, I guess?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 7, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Switched to the yuhu v2. I didn't realize I had to buy black pieces separately so they haven't come yet. I'm not expecting a good average at all.
> 
> Round 61
> Race to sub-38 (0/3)
> ...



Compared to the LM how is it? My hands are larger then the average cuber and I can use the original galaxy and ylm megaminxes just fine and I want to know if switching would be worth it. The thing I'm most concerned about is the grip since I am very comfortable with the grip on my LM and I'm hoping it's not as bad as it looks.


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 7, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Compared to the LM how is it? My hands are larger then the average cuber and I can use the original galaxy and ylm megaminxes just fine and I want to know if switching would be worth it. The thing I'm most concerned about is the grip since I am very comfortable with the grip on my LM and I'm hoping it's not as bad as it looks.


It's faster than any other megaminx; that's the main difference. The grip isn't as bad as it looks. I was kind of surprised at how well it works tbh. It has the same effect as the sculpted galaxy: your index finger can get traction on the inside edge of the design. It works well, and the size will be great for you.


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Jun 7, 2020)

Round 61
Goal: Sub 56
Ao12: 54.71
Comment: Very good ao12 for me but paused quite a lot on the PLL.
Cube: Galaxy V2 LM

1. 53.45 
2. 59.28 
3. (1:00.55) 
4. 53.24 
5. (48.77) 
6. 48.79 
7. 56.24 
8. 50.00 
9. 51.92
10. 59.11 
11. 58.72 
12. 56.32


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 7, 2020)

*Round 61 results.*
@Owen Morrison - Sub 1:10 - Ao12: 1:09.89 (2/3)
@Micah Morrison - Sub 1:15 - Ao12: 1:06.972 (3/3)
@CuberStache - Sub 38 - Ao12: 39.65 (0/3)
@BradyCubes08 - Sub 56 - Ao12: 54.71 (1/3)

*Congrats to @Micah Morrison for graduating! Time to pick a new goal!*



Spoiler: Round 62 Scrambles



1. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
2. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
3. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
4. R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
5. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
6. R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
7. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
8. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
9. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
10. R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
11. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
12. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U



Round 62 will end on June 14th, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 7, 2020)

Round 62

Cube: X-Man Galaxy V2 M

Goal: sub 1:10

Average of 12: 1:02.85 (3/3)

1. 1:03.50

2. 1:05.03

3. 1:03.08

4. 1:04.49

5. 1:01.60

6. 1:06.94

7. 59.28

8. 1:07.10

9. 1:01.20

10. 1:02.79

11. 57.52 (PB!!!)

12. 1:00.65


It's great to see how far I have come in the past 3 weeks. 3 weeks ago I got my first ever sub 1:10 average of 1:12, and now I got a 1:02 pure sub 1:10 average of 12.


EDIT: now I just got a new pb of 53.82.

EDIT 2: now I got a 51.34 single.

EDIT 3: 51.02


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 7, 2020)

Round 62
Cube: Galaxy v2 LM
Method: Freestlye
Goal: Sub 1:25

Generated By csTimer
avg of 12: 1:25.23

Time List:
1. 1:28.49 
2. 1:23.68 
3. 1:25.83 
4. 1:24.93
5. 1:23.88 
6. (1:29.09) 
7. 1:28.47 
8. (1:18.92) 
9. 1:28.28 
10. 1:28.23 
11. 1:20.89 
12. 1:19.63 

Missed the goal but thats okay since it was pure sub-1:30! Once TC gets pro shop version of the MGC 4x4 I'm gonna get the YuHu v2 and see how I like it, Everything about it sounds perfect for me but the grip will probably be the factor on whether I switch from my LM.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 10, 2020)

Round: 62
Race to Sub: 55
Average of 12: 56.92

59.79, 58.54, 56.37, 53.53, 59.58, 46.81, 55.88, (46.08), 59.05, 1:00.89, 58.78, (1:06.14)

Very good average, very good singles. Mo3 is almost PB, but definitely PB2 or PB3.
Interesting because I haven't solved mega that much in the last two weeks. The last several solves weren't great, but they were good enough. I think my endurance in Megaminx still isn't good, but hopefully if I can consistently session a bit I can get to 55 and eventually sub 50.


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 14, 2020)

Round 62
Race to sub-38
ao12: 39.70 (0/3)


1. 37.10
2. (50.02)
3. 40.11+
4. 37.76
5. 37.44
6. 37.05
7. 40.22+
8. 40.50
9. (34.80)
10. 40.39
11. 45.20
12. 41.19

Complete garbage


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 14, 2020)

*Round 62 results.*
@Owen Morrison - Sub 1:10 - Ao12: 1:02.85 (3/3)
@Sub1Hour - Sub 1:25 - Ao12: 1:25.23 (0/3)
@GenTheThief - Sub 55 - Ao12: 56.92 (0/3)
@CuberStache - Sub 38 - Ao12: 39.70 (0/3)

*Congrats to @Owen Morrison for graduating! Time to pick a new goal!*



Spoiler: Round 63 Scrambles



1. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
2. R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
3. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
4. R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
5. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
6. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
7. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
8. R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
9. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
10. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
11. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
12. R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U



Round 63 will end on June 21st, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 14, 2020)

Round 63

Goal: sub 55
Cube: X-Man Galaxy V2 M
Method: Westlund


Average of 12: 54.75 (1/3)

1. 54.26

2. 1:04.88

3. 56.88

4. 49.33

5. 55.86

6. 53.42

7. 55.13

8. 51.38

9. 54.40

10. 53.61

11. 59.99

12. 52.60


----------



## KingCanyon (Jun 15, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Round 63
> 
> Goal: sub 55
> Cube: X-Man Galaxy V2 M
> ...


Wow, you're improving a bunch!


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 15, 2020)

Round 63
Cube: Galaxy LM
Method: Freestlye
Goal: Sub 1:25

Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-14 (solving from 2020-06-14 21:04:52 to 2020-06-14 21:35:37)
avg of 12: 1:19.74

Time List:
1. 1:23.86 
2. 1:22.58 
3. (1:11.28) 
4. 1:25.57 
5. (1:25.79) 
6. 1:19.22 
7. 1:14.53 
8. 1:22.02 
9. 1:19.36 
10. 1:18.02 
11. 1:14.02 
12. 1:18.17 

That's actually my new PB ao12! I can't believe all the good times that I got, maybe I might catch up to @Owen Morrison someday (although I doubt it due to his rapid speedy-ness)


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 22, 2020)

Round 63
Race to sub-38 (0/3)
ao12: 38.88

1. (43.95)
2. 42.58
3. (34.58)
4. 38.69
5. 37.70
6. 35.67 
7. 41.41
8. 41.30
9. 36.07 [I'm dual nuetral between white and yellow and the entire yellow F2L was great on this scramble]
10. 40.41
11. 35.46
12. 39.50

Really up and down... four counting sup-40s but also almost three counting sub-36s *shrug*


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 22, 2020)

*Round 63 results.*
@Owen Morrison - Sub 55 - Ao12: 54.75 (1/3)
@Sub1Hour - Sub 1:25 - Ao12: 1:19.74 (1/3)
@CuberStache - Sub 38 - Ao12: 38.88 (0/3)



Spoiler: Round 64 Scrambles



1. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
2. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
3. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
4. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
5. R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
6. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
7. R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
8. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
9. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
10. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
11. R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
12. R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U



Round 64 will end on June 28th, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 23, 2020)

Round 64

Goal: sub 55
Cube: X-Man Galaxy V2 M
Method: Westlund

Avg of 12: 56.87 (0/3 I guess)

1. 53.68

2. 58.33

3. 1:01.32

4. 57.90

5. 57.91

6. 48.62

7. 54.53

8. 51.58

9. 53.54

10. 1:01.07

11. 57.64

12. 53.84

crap average, I am still getting used to all the algs I am learning and black instead of grey.


PS: @CuberStache could you use the scramble generator tool on CSTimer for the scrambles? That way we can input the scrambles into CS Timer.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 23, 2020)

Haven’t competed in a while, let’s try
Goal: sub-2:05 (2/3)
Ao12: 2:04.73



Spoiler: Times



Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-23
avg of 12: 2:04.73

Time List:
1. 1:54.67 R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

2. 2:07.83 R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

3. 1:59.81 R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

4. 1:54.36 R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

5. (DNF(1:53.96)) R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

6. 2:11.65 R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

7. 2:12.74 R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

8. (1:32.90) R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

9. 2:03.46 R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

10. 2:34.91 R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

11. 2:01.68 R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

12. 1:46.16 R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'


Just barely made it, the dnf was where I thought I got a cp skip but didn’t actually. I can’t believe I made it with a counting 2:34.


----------



## KingCanyon (Jun 25, 2020)

Round 64
Cube: YJ YuHu V2M
Goal: Sub 1:30
Average: 1:27.89

1. 1:25.32
2. (1:15.58)
3. 1:37.33
4. 1:16.74
5. 1:23.59
6. 1:29.30
7. 1:33.06
8. 1:27.18
9. 1:33.17
10. 1:23.45
11. (*1:38.76*)
12. 1:29.80

Comment: I am pretty happy with this. Some solves were not good like the 1:38 and 1:37, but this was great overall. Counting 1:16 is incredible. I’m hoping to consider low 1:30s bad pretty soon.


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 26, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> PS: @CuberStache could you use the scramble generator tool on CSTimer for the scrambles? That way we can input the scrambles into CS Timer.


Oh, I didn't know about that before! I'll do that next week.


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 28, 2020)

Round 64
Race to sub-38 (0/3)
ao12: 40.82 

Time List:
1. 39.46 
2. 39.14
3. 38.51
4. 46.79+
5. (54.54) 
6. 41.02
7. 44.59
8. (36.13)
9. 36.48
10. 40.62
11. 37.79
12. 43.79

Literally only two times under my goal, soooo bad


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 28, 2020)

*Round 64 results.*
@Owen Morrison - Sub 55 - Ao12: 56.87 (0/3)
@I'm A Cuber - Sub 2:05 - Ao12: 2:04.73 (2/3)
@KingCanyon - Sub 1:30 - Ao12: 1:27.89 (1/3)
@CuberStache - Sub 38 - Ao12: 40.82 (0/3)

I'm trying out a new way of doing scrambles this week. When you do your average, let me know in your post what you think of it.


Spoiler: Round 65 Scrambles



Change your scramble type from WCA to Input and copy/paste this into csTimer:
1. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n
2. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n
3. R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n
4. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n
5. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n
6. R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n
7. R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n
8. R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n
9. R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n
10. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n
11. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n
12. R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n



Round 65 will end on July 5th, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 29, 2020)

Round 65
Cube: X Man Galaxy V2 M
Goal: sub 55

avg of 12: 53.706 (1/3)

Time List:
1. 51.510 
2. 53.820 
3. 54.030 
4. 1:01.430
5. 55.280 
6. 55.540 
7. 46.650 
8. 48.240 
9. 55.710 
10. 55.570 
11. 49.720 
12. 57.640 

I prefer this new way of doing scrambles!


----------



## KingCanyon (Jun 29, 2020)

Round 65
Cube: YJ YuHu V2M
Goal: Sub 1:30
Average: 1:27.69

1. 1:41.69
2. 1:20.84
3. 1:31.48
4. (1:09.40)
5. 1:32.03
6. 1:24.33
7. 1:22.95
8. 1:19.19
9. 1:24.89
10. 1:30.89
11. 1:29.27
12. (*1:47.60*)

Comment: This had a bad start and bad finish, but the middle solves were pretty nice. The new format is good, it keeps me from going back and forth from cstimer timer to the forums.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 29, 2020)

Round 65
Cube: Galaxy v2 LM
Goal: Sub 1:25
Method: Freestlye

Generated By csTimer
avg of 12: 1:19.53

Time List:
1. 1:24.41 
2. 1:20.57 
3. 1:14.83 
4. 1:16.69 
5. 1:22.47 
6. 1:24.31 
7. 1:18.66 
8. 1:18.55 
9. (1:25.12) 
10. 1:19.76 
11. (1:09.90) 
12. 1:15.00 

GGs all around 


2/3


----------



## Cuberstache (Jul 6, 2020)

Round 65
Race to sub-38 (1/3)
ao12: 37.86

Time List:
1. 35.01
2. 35.28
3. 34.31
4. (33.97)
5. 34.22
6. 42.39
7. 37.64
8. 36.30
9. 38.25
10. 40.73 
11. 44.50
12. (44.88)

0.09 off PB ao5 on the first five solves, then three bad solves to end... I'm happy with this though, under my goal for once!


----------



## Cuberstache (Jul 6, 2020)

*Round 65 results.*
@Owen Morrison - Sub 55 - Ao12: 53.706 (1/3)
@KingCanyon - Sub 1:30 - Ao12: 1:27.69 (2/3)
@Sub1Hour - Sub 1:25 - Ao12: 1:19.53 (2/3)
@CuberStache - Sub 38 - Ao12: 37.86 (1/3)
Everyone who participated made their goal this week! Great job, everyone!

The new scramble format seems to be much easier for everyone, so I'll be using this from now on.


Spoiler: Round 65 Scrambles



Change your scramble type from WCA to Input and copy/paste this into csTimer:
1. R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n
2. R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n
3. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n
4. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n
5. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n
6. R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n
7. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n
8. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n
9. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n
10. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n
11. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n
12. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n



Round 66 will end on July 12th, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 6, 2020)

Round 65
Cube: Galaxy V2 M
Goal: Sub 55

avg of 12: 48.825

Time List:
2731. 51.220 
2732. 47.270 
2733. 48.840 
2734. 49.370 
2735. 46.940 
2736. 54.230 
2737. 43.510 
2738. 44.170 
2739. 46.820 
2740. 52.270 
2741. 52.980 
2742. 48.370


----------



## KingCanyon (Jul 6, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Round 65
> Cube: Galaxy V2 M
> Goal: Sub 55
> 
> ...


Goodness, nice sub 50!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 6, 2020)

KingCanyon said:


> Goodness, nice sub 50!


Thanks! I am averaging sub 50 now, but I need to stay with the same goal until I complete it.


----------



## KingCanyon (Jul 7, 2020)

Round 66
Cube: YJ YuHu V2M
Goal: Sub 1:30
Average: 1:27.04

1. (1:10.60)
2. 1:24.15
3. 1:18.01
4. 1:21.39
5. (*DNF*(1:32.11)
6. 1:28.94
7. 1:45.71
8. 1:25.45
9. 1:18.07
10. 1:23.92
11. 1:41.60
12. 1:23.19

Comment: Very unfortunate DNF off by a twisted corner that I didn't notice. It made it so two sup 1:40s were counting. Regardless, this average had some good times and I'm glad to graduate from sub 1:30. The average would of been 1:25.68 without the DNF.


----------



## Cuberstache (Jul 12, 2020)

Round 66
Race to sub-38 (0/3)
ao12: 39.14

Time List:
1. 42.80
2. 39.87
3. 38.03
4. 38.88
5. 37.07
6. 40.21
7. 37.32
8. (35.86)
9. 39.09
10. 39.01
11. (49.02+)
12. 39.11

Not good but not awful


----------



## Cuberstache (Jul 12, 2020)

*Round 66 results.*
@Owen Morrison - Sub 55 - Ao12: 48.825 (2/3)
@KingCanyon - Sub 1:30 - Ao12: 1:27.04 (3/3)
@CuberStache - Sub 38 - Ao12: 39.14 (0/3)



Spoiler: Round 67 Scrambles



1. R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n
2. R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n
3. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n
4. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n
5. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n
6. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n
7. R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n
8. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n
9. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n
10. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n
11. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n
12. R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n



Round 67 will end on July 19th, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 13, 2020)

Round: 67
Goal: sub 55
Cube: X-Man Galaxy V2 M

avg of 12: 50.941

Time List:
3075. 50.170 R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
@2020-07-12 17:19:50 
3076. 57.730 R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
@2020-07-12 17:21:20 
3077. 44.840 R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
@2020-07-12 17:23:28 
3078. 45.750 R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-07-12 17:28:31 
3079. 50.230 R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-07-12 17:29:52 
3080. 56.810 R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
@2020-07-12 17:31:29 
3081. 53.360 R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-07-12 17:33:03 
3082. 50.680 R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-07-12 17:35:26 
3083. 52.330 R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
@2020-07-12 18:40:11 
3084. 49.960 R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-07-12 18:48:53 
3085. 49.310 R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
@2020-07-12 18:52:44 
3086. 50.810 R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-07-12 18:59:27

Bad average.

Sorry I am too lazy to delete the scrambles and stuff


----------



## Cuberstache (Jul 20, 2020)

Round 67
Race to sub-38 (0/3)
ao12: 38.29

Time List:
1. 37.43
2. 36.09
3. 36.34
4. 41.63
5. 37.57
6. 38.92
7. (35.47)
8. 37.19
9. (43.14)
10. 40.57
11. 41.71
12. 35.47

What a choke, 8 solves in with only one time more than a second over my goal then three sup-40s in a row.


----------



## Cuberstache (Jul 20, 2020)

*Round 67 results.*
@Owen Morrison - Sub 55 - Ao12: 50.941 (3/3)
@CuberStache - Sub 38 - Ao12: 38.29 (0/3)

Time for a new goal @Owen Morrison ! Congrats on graduating sub-55!



Spoiler: Round 68 Scrambles



Change your scramble type from WCA to Input and copy/paste this into csTimer:
1. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n
2. R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n
3. R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n
4. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n
5. R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n
6. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n
7. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n
8. R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n
9. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n
10. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n
11. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n
12. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n



Round 68 will end on July 26th, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 21, 2020)

Goal: sub 50
Cube: Galaxy V2 M
Method: Westlund

avg of 12: 49.856 (1/3)

Time List:
3469. 46.730 R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
@2020-07-21 12:05:33 
3470. 48.980 R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
@2020-07-21 12:06:56 
3471. 51.730 R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-07-21 12:08:21 
3472. 48.620 R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-07-21 12:09:48 
3473. 49.500 R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
@2020-07-21 12:11:09 
3474. 50.440 R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
@2020-07-21 12:12:31 
3475. 47.290 R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
@2020-07-21 12:13:55 
3476. 47.100 R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
@2020-07-21 12:15:28 
3477. 55.920 R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
@2020-07-21 12:16:46 
3478. 48.960 R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
@2020-07-21 12:18:13 
3479. 57.060 R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-07-21 12:19:32 
3480. 50.020 R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
@2020-07-21 12:21:00



Owen Morrison said:


> Bad average.
> 
> Sorry I am too lazy to delete the scrambles and stuff


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 27, 2020)

Round 68 Results:

@Owen Morrison - Sub 50 - ao12: 49.856 (1/3)



Spoiler: Round 69 Scrambles



Change your scramble type from WCA to Input and copy/paste this into csTimer:

1. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n
2. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n
3. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n
4. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n
5. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n
6. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n
7. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n
8. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n
9. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n
10. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n
11. R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n
12. R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n



Round 69 will end on Sunday, August 2, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing this week!

hehe I got to do round 69 cuz @CuberStache forgot.


----------



## Cuberstache (Jul 28, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> hehe I got to do round 69 cuz @CuberStache forgot.


Ah, sorry! It just completely slipped my mind.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 28, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Ah, sorry! It just completely slipped my mind.


Oh it's fine.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 30, 2020)

Round 69:
Cube: Galaxy V2 M
Method: Freestyle S2L
Goal: sub 50

Average of 12: 49.97

1. 50.44

2. 58.38

3. 46.66

4. 1:03.68

5. 48.88

6. 50.85

7. 45.46

8. 49.00

9. 49.60

10. 42.50

11. 43.68

12. 56.84

Sub 50 is too e z so I decided to freestyle my S2L on this average.


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 3, 2020)

Round 69 
Cube: Yuhu v2
Goal: sub-38 (0/3)
ao12: 40.02

Time List:
1. (35.50)
2. 36.33
3. 39.85
4. 37.97
5. 44.45
6. (47.87)
7. 37.87
8. 43.82
9. 39.51
10. 36.78
11. 43.88
12. 39.78

Terrible, I should really do my averages on Saturdays. My Sundays are really busy.


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 3, 2020)

*Round 69 results.*
@Owen Morrison - Sub 50 - Ao12: 49.97 (3/3)
@CuberStache - Sub 38 - Ao12: 40.02 (0/3)



Spoiler: Round 70 Scrambles



Change your scramble type from WCA to Input and copy/paste this into csTimer:
1. R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n
2. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n
3. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n
4. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n
5. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n
6. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n
7. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n
8. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n
9. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n
10. R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n
11. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n
12. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n



Round 70 will end on August 9th, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Aug 3, 2020)

I always thought that the x in race threads was ten. So when I saw this I was like what ten second megaminx solves?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 3, 2020)

lol it's whatever you decide is a reasonable goal for you. Obviously it isn't ten in any of the race threads unless you make that your goal.


----------



## John_NOTgood (Aug 3, 2020)

First time in a Race to sub x Thread (Don't know if I'm doing this correctly)

*Round 70* 
*Cube: *YJ Yuhu v2 m
*Method: *Westlund , partial 4lll 
*Goal: *Sub 2:05 min (0/3)
*ao12:* 2:06.70

*Time List:*
1.- 2:25.78
2.- 1:55.06
3.- 2:10.32
4.- (1:41.35)
5.- (2:39.48)
6.- 2:16.06
7.- 1:49.52
8.- 1:48.56
9.- 2:21.82
10.- 1:51.05
11.- 1:51.38
12.- 2:37.41

Tbh, feels like my averages on 3x3, kept forgetting my EPLLs and turned the 1:50 min ao5 to a 2:01 at the end.


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 9, 2020)

Round 70
Cube: Yuhu v2
Goal: sub-38 (0/3)
ao12: 40.32

Time List:
1. 36.42
2. (32.84)
3. 43.01
4. (49.78)
5. 43.44
6. 42.41
7. 39.85
8. 35.68
9. 39.07
10. 41.65
11. 42.81
12. 38.85

I don't want to talk about it


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 9, 2020)

Round 70
Cube: Galaxy V2 M
Method: Westlund
Goal: sub 45

average of 12: 48.89



1. 48.87
2. 45.42
3. 48.05
4. 44.59
5. 48.29
6. 52.80
7. 50.78
8. 57.84
9. 42.13
10. 52.84
11. 42.76
12. 54.52


Wow this was really bad.


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 10, 2020)

*Round 70 results.*
@John_NOTgood - Sub 2:05 - Ao12: 2:06.70 (0/3)
@CuberStache - Sub 38 - Ao12: 40.32 (0/3)
@Owen Morrison - Sub 45 - Ao12: 48.89 (0/3)



Spoiler: Round 71 Scrambles



Change your scramble type from WCA to Input and copy/paste this into csTimer:
1. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n
2. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n
3. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n
4. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n
5. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n
6. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n
7. R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n
8. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n
9. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n
10. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n
11. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n
12. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n



Round 71 will end on August 16th, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 14, 2020)

Round 71
Cube: Yuhu v2
Goal: sub-38 (0/3)
avg of 12: 42.00

Time List:
1. 42.30
2. 44.92+
3. (47.09)
4. 39.54
5. 39.80
6. (36.58)
7. 43.49
8. 39.62
9. 46.06
10. 41.50
11. 40.83
12. 41.91

This is the actual worst average of twelve I've ever done. ONE good time, and the rest complete TRASH.


----------



## John_NOTgood (Aug 15, 2020)

Round 71 
Cube: Yuhu V2
Goal: sub 2:05 (1/3)

ao12: 1:43.64 

*Time list:*
1. 1:40.55
2. *(1.22.65) PB!!*
3. 1:58.41
4. 1:50.16
5. 1:59.13
6. 1.24.59
7. 1:29.91
8. 1:39.67
9. 1:43.86
10. *(2:14.30)*
11. 1:47.91
12. 1:42.17

So happy with this average, especially my two sub 1:25 singles


----------



## pegasus (Aug 16, 2020)

Recently started focusing on megaminx, hoping to get my times down a bit!

Round 71
Goal: 2:30
Cube: Galaxy V2 M

a012: 2:59.71
1 3:07.24
2 3:20.71
3 3:35.09
4 2:55.97
5 3:21.27
6 2:51.37
7 3:06.41
8 2:48.32
9 2:44.40
10 2:48.95
11 2:48.69
12 2:48.15


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 17, 2020)

I just realized that I forgot to do my average of 12 this week, I won't be able to do it though so you can start the next week without me.


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 17, 2020)

*Round 71 results.*
@CuberStache - Sub 38 - Ao12: 42.00 (0/3)
@John_NOTgood - Sub 2:05 - Ao12: 1:43.64 (1/3)
@pegasus - Sub 2:30 - Ao12: 2:59.71 (0/3)



Spoiler: Round 72 Scrambles



Change your scramble type from WCA to Input and copy/paste this into csTimer:
1. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n
2. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n
3. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n
4. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n
5. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n
6. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n
7. R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n
8. R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n
9. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n
10. R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n
11. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n
12. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n



Round 72 will end on August 23rd, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## John_NOTgood (Aug 20, 2020)

Round 72
Cube: Yuhu v2
Goal: sub 2:05 (2/3)

Ao12: 1:54.81

1.- 1:51.93
2.- 2:22.9
3.- 1:55.7
*4.- (1:32.25)*
5.- 1:54.63+
*6.- (2:30.00)*
7.- 1:39.97
8.- 1:48.48
9.- 2:02.6
10.- 1:53.64
11.- 1:54.64
12.- 1:43.86

Had too many issues regarding my last layer again, still manage to recover it, I fell that I'm sub 1:55 already but i almost messed it up


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Aug 21, 2020)

r72
Goal: Sub 2:05(3/3)
Cube: galaxy v2m
Ao12: 1:47.72


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2020-08-20
avg of 12: 1:47.72

Time List:
1. 2:02.21 R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

2. 1:43.81 R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

3. 1:48.34 R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

4. 1:46.61 R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

5. 1:46.86 R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

6. 1:29.87 R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

7. 1:54.56 R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

8. 1:44.81 R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

9. (1:28.57) R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

10. 1:47.31 R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

11. 1:52.77 R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

12. (2:13.13) R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U


Yay! I graduated. Next time, I think I’ll do sub-1:45


----------



## pegasus (Aug 22, 2020)

Round 72
Goal: 2:30 (1/3)
Cube: Galaxy V2 M
Ao12: 2:25.56

1. 2:22.84
2. 2:26.78
3. (1:59.06) - PB 
4. 2:06.86
5. 2:30.64
6. 2:31.26
7. 2:30.72
8. 2:25.80
9. 2:30.30
10. (3:11.39)
11. 2:26.03 
12. 2:24.37 

Doing an ao50 a day this week seems to have helped!


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 23, 2020)

Round 72
Cube: Yuhu v2
Method: Westlund, 2-3LLL
Goal: sub-38 (0/3)
avg of 12: 38.57

Time List:
1. 38.13+
2. 39.92
3. (44.22)
4. 38.18
5. (34.86)
6. 41.15
7. 37.59
8. 37.84
9. 37.30
10. 36.48
11. 43.89
12. 35.18

Not as bad as last week (lol) but still bad. Counting sup-40s ruined it


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 23, 2020)

*Round 72 results.*
@John_NOTgood - Sub 2:05 - Ao12: 1:54.81 (2/3)
@I'm A Cuber - Sub 2:05 - Ao12: 1:47.72 (3/3)
@pegasus - Sub 2:30 - Ao12: 2:25.56 (1/3)
@CuberStache - Sub 38 - Ao12: 38.57 (0/3)

Congratulations on graduating @I'm A Cuber ! Time to pick a new goal!



Spoiler: Round 73 Scrambles



Change your scramble type from WCA to Input and copy/paste this into csTimer:
1. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n
2. R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n
3. R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n
4. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n
5. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n
6. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n
7. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n
8. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n
9. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n
10. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n
11. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n
12. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n



Round 73 will end on August 30th, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 24, 2020)

Round 73
Cube: Yuhu V2
Goal: Sub 1:05

avg of 12: 1:04.85

Time List:
1. (1:18.83) 
2. 1:06.25 
3. 1:07.20 
4. 1:04.28 
5. 1:11.66 
6. (56.98) 
7. 1:04.48 
8. 59.89 
9. 57.34 
10. 1:06.40 
11. 1:08.70 
12. 1:02.28 


Sweet!


----------



## John_NOTgood (Aug 26, 2020)

Round 73
Cube: Yuhu v2
Method: Westlund, partial 4lll
Goal:* sub 2:05 (3/3)!

ao12: 1:51.14*

Time List:

1.- 1:50.67
2.- 1:52.90
3.- 1:54.40
4.- 1:58.67
5.- 1:44.22
6.- 2:07.49
7.- (1:36.52)
8.- 1:41.54
9.- 1:43.97
10.- 1:37.48
11.- (2:28.24)
12.- 1:59.93

Nothing special, but managed to graduate


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 31, 2020)

Round 73
Cube: Yuhu v2
Method: Westlund, 2-3LLL
avg of 12: 39.98 (0/3)

Time List:
1. 38.84
2. (33.17)
3. 43.05
4. 37.09
5. 37.99
6. (51.70) 
7. 39.13
8. 33.50
9. 42.09
10. 43.51
11. 40.41
12. 44.20

I'm hopeless


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 31, 2020)

*Round 73 results.*
@Nmile7300 - Sub 1:05 - Ao12: 1:04.85 (1/3)
@John_NOTgood - Sub 2:05 - Ao12: 1:51.14 (3/3)
@CuberStache - Sub 38 - Ao12: 39.98 (0/3)

Congratulations on graduating @John_NOTgood ! Time to pick a new goal!



Spoiler: Round 74 Scrambles



Change your scramble type from WCA to Input and copy/paste this into csTimer:
1. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n
2. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n
3. R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n
4. R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n
5. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n
6. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n
7. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n
8. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n
9. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n
10. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n
11. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n
12. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n



Round 74 will end on September 6th, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## pegasus (Sep 5, 2020)

Round 74
Goal: 2:30
Cube: Galaxy V2 M
ao12: 2:22.26 (2/3)

1. 1:52.17
2. 2:29.70
3. 2:12.36
4. 2:31.77
5. 2:24.88
6. 2:11.42
7. 2:22.07
8. 2:32.34
9. 2:26.12
10. 2:31.99
11. 2:22.37
12. 2:09.90

A slight improvement on last time


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 6, 2020)

Round 74
Cube: Yuhu v2
Method: Westlund, 2-3LLL
avg of 12: 39.49 (0/3)

Time List:
1. (44.36) 
2. 36.26
3. 38.06
4. 35.44
5. 39.93
6. 43.78 
7. 39.14
8. 41.74
9. 43.06
10. 38.21
11. (33.36)
12. 39.24

Trash


----------



## Gnome (Sep 6, 2020)

Round 74
Goal: Sub 2
Dodecaherdon: Gans M
Comments: I suck at this

Ao12: 2:06.70

1. 2:23.75
2. 2:14.81
3. (1:42.19)
4. 1:59.05
5. 2:11.35
6. 2:01.93
7. 1:49.31
8. 2:02.59
9. 2:15.33
10. (2:35.85)
11. 2:10.44
12. 1:58.41


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Sep 6, 2020)

R47
Galaxy v2m
Goal: sub-1:45 (0/3)
Ao12: 1:59.73


Spoiler: Times



Generated By csTimer on 2020-09-06
avg of 12: 1:59.73

Time List:
1. 1:56.58 R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

2. (1:31.79) R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

3. 1:48.90 R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

4. 1:34.33 R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

5. 1:49.54 R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

6. 2:01.12 R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

7. 2:08.97 R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

8. (2:17.12) R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

9. 2:16.53 R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

10. 2:02.87 R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

11. 2:08.85 R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

12. 2:09.61 R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U


I’ll finish the ao12 tomorrow if I feel like it. Or remember.
Edit: so I don’t think I should’ve remembered...


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 7, 2020)

*Round 74 results.*
@pegasus - Sub 2:30 - Ao12: 2:22.26 (2/3)
@CuberStache - Sub 38 - Ao12: 39.49 (0/3)
@Gnome - Sub 2:00 - Ao12: 2:06.70 (0/3)
@I'm A Cuber - Sub 1:45 - Ao12: 1:59.73 (0/3)



Spoiler: Round 75 Scrambles



Change your scramble type from WCA to Input and copy/paste this into csTimer:
1. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n
2. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n
3. R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n
4. R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n
5. R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n
6. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n
7. R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n
8. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n
9. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n
10. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n
11. R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n
12. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n



Round 75 will end on September 13th, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 7, 2020)

Round 75
Goal: Sub 2 (0/3)
Dodecaherdon: Gans M
Comments: Stickerless puzzles really do take time to get used to.. also damn that last solve.. foobar'd the cross and the last layer twice

Ao12: 1:59.265

1. 2:06.856
2. 1:55.937
3. 2:04.261
4. 1:57.335
5. 1:51.680+
6. 2:01.583
7. 1:52.226+
8. 2:02.535
9. (1:41.682)
10. 2:08.631
11. 1:51.608
12. (2:26.687)


----------



## pegasus (Sep 11, 2020)

Round 75
Goal: 2:30 (3/3)
Cube: Galaxy V2 M
ao12: 2:15.80

1 (3:42.45)
2 2:14.76
3 2:35.39
4 2:26.69
5 2:09.62
6 (1:56.55)
7 2:24.53
8 2:07.40
9 2:10.82
10 2:03.53
11 2:18.55
12 2:06.66

Messed up on last layer on my first solve and took ages to fix. Dreaded last layer for the remaining solves, but managed without any more mishaps so happy with my average.


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 12, 2020)

Round 75
Cube: Yuhu v2
Method: Westlund, 2-3LLL
avg of 12: 38.34 (0/3)

Time List:
1. 38.62
2. 35.27
3. 41.43
4. (32.80[OLL skip])
5. (42.34)
6. 37.48
7. 40.79
8. 37.43
9. 38.66
10. 40.52
11. 36.93
12. 36.26

37.99 BPA on the last solve but I had to get 32.81 or better so that almost certainly wasn't going to happen lol. Four sup-40s really sucks.


----------



## Cubing5life (Sep 13, 2020)

round 75
Goal: sub-1:10
Cube: Yuhu v2 M
Method: Westlund S2L
ao12: 1:10.44

Time List:
1. 1:16.11
2. 1:13.90 
3. 1:16.03 
4. 1:15.89 
5. 1:02.45 
6. 1:08.23
7. (57.39) PB single!
8. 1:05.28 
9. 1:09.17 
10. (1:25.25) 
11. 1:14.03
12. 1:03.31


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 13, 2020)

Cubing5life said:


> round 75
> Cube: Yuhu v2 M
> Method: Westlund S2L
> ao12: 1:10.44
> ...


What was your goal? Also, congrats on the pb!


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 15, 2020)

*Round 75 results.*
@Gnome - Sub 2:00 - Ao12: 1:59.264 (1/3)
@pegasus - Sub 2:30 - Ao12: 2:15.80 (2/3)
@CuberStache - Sub 38 - Ao12: 38.34 (0/3)
@Cubing5life - Sub 1:10 - Ao12: 1:10.44 (0/3)



Spoiler: Round 76 Scrambles



Change your scramble type from WCA to Input and copy/paste this into csTimer:
1. R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n
2. R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n
3. R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n
4. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n
5. R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n
6. R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n
7. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n
8. R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n
9. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n
10. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n
11. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n
12. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n



Round 76 will end on September 20th, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2020)

Entry withdrawn


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Sep 16, 2020)

R75
Galaxy V2M
Sub-1:45 (1/3)
avg of 12: 1:40.77



Spoiler: Times



Generated By csTimer on 2020-09-15
avg of 12: 1:40.77

Time List:
1. 1:45.35 R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

2. 1:40.34 R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

3. 1:44.42 R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

4. 1:28.38 R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

5. 1:31.54 R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

6. 1:34.60 R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

7. (1:25.27) R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

8. 1:35.88 R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

9. 1:47.76 R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

10. 1:46.47 R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

11. 1:52.93 R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

12. (2:01.94) R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'


The 1:28 was PB. So was the 1:25.


----------



## Cubing5life (Sep 19, 2020)

R76
Goal: sub-1:10
Cube: Yuhu v2 M
Method: Westlund S2L
avg of 12: 1:15.09

Time List:
1. 1:14.37 
2. 1:15.07 
3. 1:07.90 
4. 1:14.61 
5. 1:15.16 
6. 1:18.80 
7. 1:20.99 
8. (1:05.40) 
9. 1:20.03 
10. (1:21.88) 
11. 1:10.62 
12. 1:13.33 

Comment: I TOTALY suck...


----------



## pegasus (Sep 19, 2020)

Round 76
Goal: 2:30 (3/3)
Cube: Galaxy V2 M
ao12: 2:07.82

1. 2:07.43
2. 2:02.14
3. 2:12.79
4. 2:08.65
5. (1:56.97)
6. 2:04.23
7. 2:08.11
8. 2:15.30
9. (2:16.24)
10. 2:03.83
11. 2:09.68
12. 2:06.04


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2020)

Attempt, the second.. if that's allowed, feel free to DNF this if you want, I'll leave that up to your discretion.

Round 76
Goal: Sub 2
Hungarian Supernova: Gans M
Method: Minx's have methods now? /s Mostly beginners, some F2L towards the end, 2.4 Billion Look Last Layer
Comments: Actually started to use some F2L for the last few.. slowly getting used to it now
Times:

Ao12: 2:01.579

1. 2:14.554
2. (DNF) -- Accidentally hit the spacebar.. Wow that cost me
3. 1:57.511
4. 1:53.629
5. 1:47.167
6. 2:17.728
7. 2:16.862
8. 1:57.408
9. (1:33.652) -- Last layer skip 
10. 1:58.237
11. 2:03.478
12. 1:49.216


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Sep 19, 2020)

Gnome said:


> 9. (1:33.652) -- Last layer skip


LL Skip or PLL skip?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> LL Skip or PLL skip?



Entire layer.. didn't need to orient or permute anything


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Sep 19, 2020)

Gnome said:


> Entire layer.. didn't need to orient or permute anything


Wow, that is literally almost a one in a million solve


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Wow, that is literally almost a one in a million solve



Jup, the first thing I thought was "wow, I wonder what the maths is on that" but I'm still yet to find an actual figure .. best I could guess is 1295 (OLL) x 151 (PLL) to give 1 in 195,545

EDIT: That's probably wrong because I just realised some PLL cases can be one of 5 ways around.. so it's likely yet another factor larger 

EDIT: It is wrong, I got my maths wrong in the first calculation, it's likely closer to 1296 x 720 -> 933,000~ .. DAMN


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 21, 2020)

*Round 76 results.*
@I'm A Cuber - Sub 1:45 - 1:40.77 (1/3)
@Cubing5life - Sub 1:10 - Ao12: 1:15.09 (0/3)
@pegasus - Sub 2:30 - Ao12: 2:07.82 (3/3)
@Gnome - Sub 2:00 - Ao12: 2:01.579 (0/3)

*Congratulations on graduating, @pegasus! Time to pick a new goal!*



Spoiler: Round 77 Scrambles



Change your scramble type from WCA to Input and copy/paste this into csTimer:
1. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n
2. R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n
3. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n
4. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n
5. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n
6. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n
7. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n
8. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n
9. R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n
10. R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n
11. R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n
12. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n



Round 77 will end on September 27th, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 26, 2020)

Round 77
Goal: Sub 2 .. oops
Hungarian Supernova: Gans M
Method: Beginner avec EO-EP-CO-CP
Times:

Ao12: 1:47.569

1. 1:46.122
2. 1:41.440
3. (1:28.294) -- PB & first sub 90
4. 1:43.450
5. 1:43.999
6. (2:10.044)
7. 1:50.392
8. 1:49.645
9. 1:42.136
10. 1:45.439
11. 1:53.302
12. 1:59.760

Casually knocked 15 seconds off my time


----------



## pegasus (Sep 27, 2020)

Round 77
Goal: 2:00 (0/3) - maybe a bit ambitious!
Cube: Galaxy V2 M
ao12: 2:08.93

1. (2:47.00)
2. (1:53.97)
3. 2:09.18
4. 2:32.96
5. 2:05.94
6. 1:59.42
7. 1:58.39
8. 1:57.05
9. 2:12.77
10. 2:14.47
11. 2:05.52
12. 2:13.53

I've started learning some of the 4LLL algs, so my times have gone up a bit this week, but think it's beginning to pay off.


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 28, 2020)

*Round 77 results.*
@Gnome - Sub 2:00 - Ao12: 1:47.569 (1/3)
@pegasus - Sub 2:00 - Ao12: 2:08.93 (0/3)



Spoiler: Round 78 Scrambles



Change your scramble type from WCA to Input and copy/paste this into csTimer:
1. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n
2. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n
3. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n
4. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n
5. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n
6. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n
7. R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n
8. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n
9. R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n
10. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n
11. R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n
12. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n



Round 78 will end on October 4th, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## pegasus (Oct 3, 2020)

Round 78
Goal: 2:00 (1/3) 
Cube: Galaxy V2 M
ao12: 1:58.51

1. (2:15.99)
2. 2:00.63
3. 2:05.47
4. 1:53.72
5. 1:46.46
6. 1:56.12
7. 2:03.71
8. (1:46.06)
9. 2:12.65
10. 1:53.01
11. 1:57.44
12. 1:55.89

Didn't get off to the best start and was wasting way too much time looking for pieces, but scraped under my goal at least.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 4, 2020)

Round 78
Goal: Sub 2 
Hungarian Supernova: Gans M
Method: Beginner avec EO-EP-CO-CP
Times:

Ao12: 1:48.561

1. 2:03.491
2. 1:49.709
3. 2:03.829
4. 1:56.725
5. 1:32.949
6. (2:11.799) -- Crap
7. (1:28.029) -- PB
8. 1:48.228
9. 1:45.155
10. 1:30.055
11. 1:49.326
12. 1:46.146

Consistency is clearly not my thing


----------



## Cuberstache (Oct 5, 2020)

*Round 78 results.*
@pegasus - Sub 2:00 - Ao12: 1:58.51 (1/3)
@Gnome - Sub 2:00 - Ao12: 1:48.561 (2/3)



Spoiler: Round 79 Scrambles



Change your scramble type from WCA to Input and copy/paste this into csTimer:
1. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n
2. R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n
3. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n
4. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n
5. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n
6. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n
7. R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n
8. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n
9. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n
10. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n
11. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n
12. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n



Round 79 will end on October 11th, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## pegasus (Oct 10, 2020)

Round 79
Goal: 2:00 (2/3) 
Cube: Galaxy V2 M
ao12: 1:56.52

1. (1:46.19)
2. 1:50.61
3. 1:58.55
4. 1:57.77
5. 1:50.46
6. 1:55.42
7. (2:16.61)
8. 1:53.17
9. 1:58.11
10. 2:07.03
11. 1:56.23
12. 1:57.77

Not much progress this week, but at least getting my times more consistently sub-2 minutes.


----------



## Cuberstache (Oct 11, 2020)

Round 79
Race to sub-38
Method: Westlund, almost full 2LLL
Cube: Yuhu v2m
avg of 12: 39.44 (0/3)

1. 35.80
2. 38.82 
3. 42.71 
4. (44.04) 
5. 41.56
6. 37.89
7. 40.92
8. 41.87 
9. 39.81+
10. 36.30
11. (33.69)
12. 38.71

Trash


----------



## Cuberstache (Oct 11, 2020)

*Round 79 results.*
@pegasus - Sub 2:00 - Ao12: 1:56.52 (2/3)
@CuberStache - Sub 38 - Ao12: 39.44 (0/3)



Spoiler: Round 80 Scrambles



Change your scramble type from WCA to Input and copy/paste this into csTimer:
1. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n
2. R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n
3. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n
4. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n
5. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n
6. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n
7. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n
8. R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n
9. R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n
10. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n
11. R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n
12. R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n



Round 80 will end on October 18th, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## pegasus (Oct 17, 2020)

Round 80
Goal: 2:00 (3/3) 
Cube: Galaxy V2 M
Ao12: 1:45.71 (PB!)

1. 1:42.13
2. 1:51.06
3. 1:43.75
4. 1:49.39
5. 1:46.70
6. (1:35.73) - really frustrating time as was on track for a PB but messed up on last layer.
7. 1:48.24
8. 1:46.43
9. (1:59.86)
10. 1:39.76 - PB ao5
11. 1:37.19
12. 1:52.42

Not sure what happened here, as was struggling to get any sub-2 times earlier today. But ended up with a PB ao12 and a PB ao5.


----------



## Cuberstache (Oct 19, 2020)

*Round 80 results.*
@pegasus - Sub 2:00 - Ao12: 1:45.71 (3/3)



Spoiler: Round 81 Scrambles



Change your scramble type from WCA to Input and copy/paste this into csTimer:
1. R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n
2. R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n
3. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n
4. R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n
5. R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n
6. R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n
7. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n
8. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'\n
9. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'\n
10. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U~\n
11. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n
12. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U~\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U~\n R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'\n R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U~\n R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'\n R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'\n



Round 81 will end on October 25th, 2020. Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------

